# Aaaand we are back!



## VS_Admin

Hello Everyone,

We're proud to announce that the new site look and feel has been completed for MotorhomeFacts.com! Our designers and software engineers have been hard at work on this for several months. It's designed to modernize the site, make it easier to use, and to make it more attractive to new members and guests that visit .

The forum software we use, vBulletin, by default is not designed to be friendly to the eyes or to look modern. We went down to the nuts and bolts of the forum software and templates, and have done a ground up approach. There are several things you will notice now that the new design is live.

*1) The site should be significantly faster.*

We have applied every modern technique to speed up page load and tested with all modern browsers. We want the forum to be extremely fast and easy to use.

*2) The site will work much better in mobile and tablet views*

We've started applying responsive design, and have designed and tested against android and iPhone devices, Android tablets, and iPads. If you are sitting at your desk or on your couch, or just on your phone, the site will work much better than it did before, and load fast. We are still working on improving the experience even further in the months to come, but we wanted to launch this as quickly as we could.

*3) The homepage is bright, crisp and clean.*

We wanted the first page users saw to look beautiful, so that when a new guest arrives and is debating whether to join MHF, they see a beautiful doorway, and they walk right in.

As a forum member you can choose to use the new design (which is on by default) or you can go back to the old design. We ask that you give it a chance and see if you like it. Like anything new, it will be unfamiliar at first, but we suspect that the speed difference will make you want to use this new one.

*4) Garages will be featured on the site*

You can show off your Motorhome, You can post pictures in your garage and share it with others. Make sure you post up some images to share with the community at the link below.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/garage

*5) Users will be able to register with Facebook, Twitter or Google+*

*6) The side bar can be hidden in your user options. *

Click on my profile / user cp at the top right.

- click on edit your details on the left. 
- Look for Show Sidebar on Forum Pages under Additional Information. 
- Click disable and save.

*7) Another new great feature is the @Mention user plugin. You can tag members by simply using the @ symbol.*

*8) Drag and Drop image uploader*

We hope you enjoy it, and if you have any questions on the design, please let us know, feedback is appreciated.

If there are any issues you see. Post them up here and we will get them worked out. I know this will be a learning curve for many of you and we will do our best to help. Jeff and I will be online as much as we can the next couple of days. Please Please Please keep bug reports and notes to this thread and when you want to make sure we read a post put an @ symbol in-front of the vs_Admin username. Keeping it all in one place will help us keep a steady workflow for the bug fixes and other requests.

Thanks,

Philip


----------



## VS_Admin

Hello all,

I will be on 5-6:00am CST to assist with feedback, questions, and bug reporting.

Phil is on the night shift testing permissions and settings with the conversion crew.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

We are now live!

Take a look around and ask any questions or feedback here.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

Bump!


----------



## StephandJohn

Thanks Jeff. A lot of hardwork I'm sure. Looks Ok to me so far. Just takes a bit of getting used to. Have we lost the 'like' and 'thankyou' buttons and the box to tick if you want to be notified of any replies?


----------



## wakk44

*wakk44*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

I'll put this bug report in the right forum.Just used the permalink at the top right hand side of a post to put this in here,seems to be working well.


----------



## VS_Admin

StephandJohn said:


> Thanks Jeff. A lot of hardwork I'm sure. Looks Ok to me so far. Just takes a bit of getting used to. Have we lost the 'like' and 'thankyou' buttons and the box to tick if you want to be notified of any replies?


We can add those, there should be an @username mention tool as well. That does not appear to be turned on just yet.

I am up collecting testing date right now. Jeff will be on in a few hours to help with hot fixes. I am in EST and Jeff is in CST. Richard our hardworking tech who soldiered through this difficult and complicated conversion is in the UK but probably walked away from his computer for now since while the site was offline he was working on it.

-Philip


----------



## wakk44

vs_Admin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will be on 5-6:00am CST to assist with feedback, questions, and bug reporting.
> 
> Phil is on the night shift testing permissions and settings with the conversion crew.
> 
> Jeff


How do we get to the last post on a thread ?Just been on the boxer oil change thread and tried to read the most recent post by 747 and inadvertantly went on to his profile.


----------



## stevegos

Good news.

Thanks for all your hard work. 

I have noticed my date of birth has not been migrated. I set it in the profile and set to display age but its not showing in the profile on the right.

Also I made a reply on another post and was only able to edit the post once and now the edit button has vanished.

My avatar/profile pic did not show initially, only after a few refreshes.

Profile editor does appear to allow you to set up your motorhome make and model as before.

The Garage feature looks good. Would be good if it could have been called some more pertaining to Motorhome users as I doubt there's many that keep their motorhome in a garage. Perhaps "Personal Aire" or something similar?

Also Garage is a style of techno/ drum and bass music here in the UK and it looks like most of us are all Garage music fans which is what I first thought when saw it against a few profiles.

This is the first edit.


----------



## StephandJohn

Can we have the drop down box to look at 'posts since you last visited' and posts going back over time i.e. you can choose how many hours to go back to - if that makes sense


----------



## StephandJohn

Also a 'watch this topic' button too please.


----------



## raynipper

Ahhhhhgggg. It's so bloody frustrating and time consuming just to try and work out where we were.!!!
Can't access all sorts of things. Where is the 'Last Post' in any thread??

Grrrrrr Ray.


----------



## stevegos

I can only make edits to posts for in the first 10mins. It used to be one hour which I thought was restrictive.

Can you make this 2 hours? - Annoyingly after 10mins the edit button is still available and lets you edit the post but then tells you it cannot be edited!

Also there is no TOP link on each post. I used to use that all the time. Its now only at the bottom. Can that be restored?

The spelling of tyre in the garage section is tire which is not the standard English spelling. Just being picky!

Also I'm not receiving any email notifications of post replies.


----------



## stevegos

How do I LIKE a post or THANK a poster?

Whats does the Get Premium link mean in the top right corner?

Also some forums such as Company Reports appear to be marked as private.

Email notifications appear to be switched off by default.


----------



## StephandJohn

I like the picture at the top.. Or ws it there before and I didn't notice?


----------



## GEMMY

Emoticons to be added to quick reply please


tony


----------



## stevegos

Any edits you make to the profile displayed on the left hand side of posts is not showing up.


----------



## 747

wakk44 said:


> How do we get to the last post on a thread ?Just been on the boxer oil change thread and tried to read the most recent post by 747 and inadvertantly went on to his profile.


Just click on the chevrons at the left hand side of the thread title and you go to the last post.

While I am on, can we have a 'strikethrough' icon. This has been found to be very useful on 'another forum'. :smile2:


----------



## barryd

Well done. Its certainly faster!! Not sure I like the kind of yellow / brown bar on the thread title but not important. I can make the sidebar disappear when in threads but its still there now when I am posting or looking at the main forum. It states in the profile that it can be made to disappear everywhere for Premium members. What are premium members?

EDIT: The yellow / brown bar now seems to be Blue. Much better.

I will try the photo drag and drop. A picture of my new self build motorhome.

Wow! Dead easy.

And a couple from the gallery



















Ah! My gallery has been wiped! All my photos are gone and there is only a limit for 60. This is no biggie for me anyway really as I think most people stopped using it and were using externally hosted photos.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Great to see things working again, although I had to reset my password (probably a good thing anyway.)

I notice that clicking the top left "Home Page" we are taken in error to the old MHF Home Page. By clicking any link on that page, we are re-directed to the admin page of the new site. You might like to look at that.

I also attach a photo of my avatar as a test (for me......not for you!!!)


----------



## worky

Can't see anything about the Campsite map or is that still work in progress ?

Clyde


----------



## peribro

I like it! I'm sure there are some things that will need fixing but once it's all up and running properly then I think it will be a great improvement. Well done to all the techie guys who have obviously put so much time and effort into it.


----------



## cronkle

747 said:


> Just click on the chevrons at the left hand side of the thread title and you go to the last post.
> 
> While I am on, can we have a 'strikethrough' icon. This has been found to be very useful on 'another forum'. :smile2:


and the chevron next to the last poster does the same(to that person's post) :thumbleft:


----------



## Bill_OR

Looking good!
Minor point but the 'home' button on the top menu goes to the old site home page - and I've tried refreshing the browser cache but I still get the old site home page.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## 747

cronkle said:


> and the chevron next to the last poster does the same :thumbleft:


If you go into User CP - Edit options, you can change to Linear thread, 'newest first'. I have altered mine to see the latest post at the top. This is much easier and quicker when there are multiple pages and I have used this method on other forums for a long time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

"As a forum member you can choose to use the new design (which is on by default) or you can go back to the old design."

How exactly do I do that?

[hr]

"The forum software we use, vBulletin, by default is not designed to be friendly to the eyes or to look modern."

Bulls eye on that one then :frown2:

[hr]

"We wanted the first page users saw to look beautiful, so that when a new guest arrives and is debating whether to join MHF, they see a beautiful doorway, and they walk right in."

Beautiful it aint.

[hr]

How do I make the oldest post be at the top?

HTML not working either :roll:


----------



## barryd

Where is the spell Checker?

Being a retard this is important for me.

Liking it though so far. There will be lots to do I am sure but so far I think its looking good.


----------



## nicholsong

I am afraid to say that the following is not understandable to me

"*7) Another new great feature is the @Mention user plugin. You can tag members by simply using the @ symbol.*

* Drag and Drop image uploader"

Probably because the language is beyond my tech-speak( I did not write this in bold).
I think oths may be in the same state of ignorance so please could we have a clear-language explanation about what it means and what the features do.

Geoff
*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How is this










better than this?










Straight away I have to scroll down, then it's a mess to read, Dave (bless him) spent a long time getting the look and feel correct, and it's been ruined over night.


----------



## EJB

Where do I go to 'My Posts'....Please.
Otherwise all is looking OK.:wink2:


----------



## nicholsong

"*Your Garage is currently NOT visible to other members.
Please upload a photo to the Garage Image area to make your Garage visible."

*I do not have a photo of my MH, so cannot make my garage available to anyone.

Why do we need a photo?

Geoff


----------



## bognormike

bump.........


----------



## ThePrisoner

how to post a pic or file advice for iPad would be nice.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Historically, subscription members showed a little yellow crown beside their avatar, and joint members had a red stripe across that crown's base.

How can we recognise subscription members now please?


----------



## barryd

Having worked in IT for nearly 30 years I can understand what a mammoth task this will have been. There is going to be all sorts that we are not happy with and stuff that isnt quite right yet but the good thing is that the site is now on a platform that VS understand and can easily make changes to. Its their baby now not Nukes so hopefully any additions, alterations and bug fixes will be swift.

Things can only get better as they say. I was used to the old look as well and knew it inside out. The important thing is that we get throughput of posts, encourage new users to subscribe and try and get the forum back to its glory days.


----------



## dhutchy

Where have all the threads in the subs lounge gone,it shows no threads to me ,have we all been too naughty:wink2:


----------



## Boff

Hi,

just a question: Where has the campsite DB gone to?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Spacerunner

I like the new look and its certainly faster. Its going to take a little time to get used to but so did long trousers!


----------



## bigbazza

Looks good,


----------



## raynipper

I can only hope we get back some of the features of the old system as this one is so annoying and time consuming.
It's taken me agest just to get here.

Ray.


----------



## stevegos

I've been automatically logged out this morning so not sure if the session lengths need extending so we can remain logged in for loner periods.


----------



## wakk44

HurricaneSmith said:


> Historically, subscription members showed a little yellow crown beside their avatar, and joint members had a red stripe across that crown's base.
> 
> How can we recognise subscription members now please?


+1 John,we need to know who the subscribers are.


----------



## GEMMY

Where are the like/dislike/thank/report/ignore buttons please


tony


----------



## peejay

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> just a question: Where has the campsite DB gone to?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


If you click on 'home' at the top it takes you back to the old site homepage and you can access the campsite database from there.
I'm presuming once the main forum bit has been sorted then hopefully they will modify and migrate the database across to this platform (?)

Pete


----------



## peejay

Pages are slow to load so for me its slower than the old site atm.


Pete


----------



## cabby

Unfortunately I have to say that I am not a fan of the new layout, we now seem to be in the same vein as all the other forums, whereas before we stood out as a leading forum should.
Too many things have been left off that we use, some of the buttons but not all.
When I click on home it takes me to the old front page, which is 2 days old.When I type in www.motorhomefacts.com it takes me to the old home page.As has been said we cannot see who is a subscriber now.Not sure if we need the Garage as we are not known to tell everyone about our vehicles, security is often needed.
Many of us are too settled in a grove (rut) to enjoy this modern take of our forum.

cabby


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Having worked in IT for nearly 30 years I can understand what a mammoth task this will have been. There is going to be all sorts that we are not happy with and stuff that isnt quite right yet but the good thing is that the site is now on a platform that VS understand and can easily make changes to. Its their baby now not Nukes so hopefully any additions, alterations and bug fixes will be swift.
> 
> Things can only get better as they say. I was used to the old look as well and knew it inside out. The important thing is that we get throughput of posts, encourage new users to subscribe and try and get the forum back to its glory days.


Completely agree Barry, I've made progress already with my first quote above :smile2:
And as one of the previously perceived "moaners" by some clot, well done to the VS guys, it is different, but has great modern potential on a platform that is now understood, onwards and upwards.

Terry


----------



## Nethernut

I like it, much faster on my iPad than the old site, text clear to read, I assume all the other buttons will be added shortly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It seems I have to log in again, only been out in the van for an hour, logged me out, Old stig kept me logged in until I logged out or cleared my cache.:frown2:

So far today I've spent more time on other sites, the reverse of my usual habits.

And yes it is slow, took over 1 minute to load after posting :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bill_OR

barryd said:


> Things can only get better as they say. I was used to the old look as well and knew it inside out. The important thing is that we get throughput of posts, encourage new users to subscribe and try and get the forum back to its glory days.


I was looking for the 'thank/like' buttons but couldn't find them http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/images/smilies/confused.gif - however I see what is going on at present as real progress! Thanks!!
Bill

P.S. OK - so how do I put an emoticon in the text??!!


----------



## wakk44

test posting picture using web hosting programme

View My Video

It's also possible to insert text in between photos and videos successfully using an external programme,this has been done using Tinypic which is a free web based picture and video sharing/hosting site.

Once the teething problems are ironed out I think this new interface could be a winner.:grin2:


----------



## peejay

Its going to take time to get used to it but its definitely cleaner looking than the old site.

I've started using 'todays posts' as my homepage for now....

Top of page - Tools - Quick Links - Todays Posts

Which gives this url for a shortcut...

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?searchid=3546

Its a bit like the old 'posts in last 24hrs' option I used to use.

Pete


----------



## HurricaneSmith

peejay said:


> Its going to take time to get used to it but its definitely cleaner looking than the old site.
> 
> I've started using 'todays posts' as my homepage for now....
> 
> Top of page - Tools - Quick Links - Todays Posts
> 
> Which gives this url for a shortcut...
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?searchid=3546
> 
> Its a bit like the old 'posts in last 24hrs' option I used to use.
> 
> Pete


Thank you Pete, you're a star!!! That was exactly what I had been looking for.

If the "Thanks" button existed, I'd have pressed it. So thanks!!!


----------



## VS_Admin

wakk44 said:


> *wakk44*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> I'll put this bug report in the right forum.Just used the permalink at the top right hand side of a post to put this in here,seems to be working well.


Looks to be a user permissions setting, once I get a staff in the office here we can dig a little deeper and get it sorted out.

What page are you trying to access?

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

wakk44 said:


> How do we get to the last post on a thread ?Just been on the boxer oil change thread and tried to read the most recent post by 747 and inadvertantly went on to his profile.


There are two ways:

1. if you are outside the thread in the forum index click the arrow sprite icon next to the Original Poster and time/date stamp

13-02-2015 05:11 PM
by daffodil Last Post

2. if you are in the thread already just hit the "Last Page" icon at the top or bottom to get to the last page.

Jeff


----------



## dghr272

ThePrisoner said:


> how to post a pic or file advice for iPad would be nice.


Same for me jailbird can't work the iPad pic loading out. :frown2:

Terry


----------



## VS_Admin

stevegos said:


> Good news.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work.
> 
> I have noticed my date of birth has not been migrated. I set it in the profile and set to display age but its not showing in the profile on the right.
> 
> Also I made a reply on another post and was only able to edit the post once and now the edit button has vanished.
> 
> My avatar/profile pic did not show initially, only after a few refreshes.
> 
> Profile editor does appear to allow you to set up your motorhome make and model as before.
> 
> The Garage feature looks good. Would be good if it could have been called some more pertaining to Motorhome users as I doubt there's many that keep their motorhome in a garage. Perhaps "Personal Aire" or something similar?
> 
> Also Garage is a style of techno/ drum and bass music here in the UK and it looks like most of us are all Garage music fans which is what I first thought when saw it against a few profiles.
> 
> This is the first edit.


Morning!

- We can change some setting to show that info under your user name in post if you like, otherwise we can check on the data if it has not been migrated over yet.

- We can update the "edit post" time-frame settings, one edit in 10-15 minutes is probably the default. I will add it tot the punch list

- The Avatar showing up after a post/refresh is an issue we are currently working on network wide.

- We will look at the "your motorhome" settings and add the option once the team is in.

- We can have "garages" changed if you guys refer, however that would be a low priority items until we get any little bugs and settings updated first.

Thanks for the feedback!

We will work on these issues as the team comes online on this side of the pond.

Jeff


----------



## wakk44

vs_Admin said:


> There are two ways:
> 
> 1. if you are outside the thread in the forum index click the arrow sprite icon next to the Original Poster and time/date stamp
> 
> 13-02-2015 05:11 PM
> by daffodil Last Post
> 
> 2. if you are in the thread already just hit the "Last Page" icon at the top or bottom to get to the last page.
> 
> Jeff


Yes,I've figured that out with a little help from the geordie gnome.Can we have the last post feature put on the recent discussions column on the right hand side of the page.

edit;and why does this post register in recent discussions and not in new posts


----------



## VS_Admin

StephandJohn said:


> Can we have the drop down box to look at 'posts since you last visited' and posts going back over time i.e. you can choose how many hours to go back to - if that makes sense


This option should show any "new posts" since you last visited. Not sure if we can setup time ranges.
New Posts: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?do=getnew

I will also have the team add some additional settings in the "Quick Link" drop down options. Most likely "My Posts", "My Threads", and some advanced search options.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

StephandJohn said:


> Also a 'watch this topic' button too please.


Right in the thread you can choose Thread Tools > Subscribe to Thread > then settings of how you want to be notified. (in User CP only, weekly or daily email"

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

raynipper said:


> Ahhhhhgggg. It's so bloody frustrating and time consuming just to try and work out where we were.!!!
> Can't access all sorts of things. Where is the 'Last Post' in any thread??
> 
> Grrrrrr Ray.


There are two ways to view this:

1. if you are outside the thread in the forum index click the arrow sprite icon next to the Original Poster and time/date stamp

13-02-2015 05:11 PM
by daffodil Last Post

2. if you are in the thread already just hit the "Last Page" icon at the top or bottom to get to the last page.

Jeff


----------



## wakk44

What about subscriber status on the avatar?(little yellow crown for subscriber,red and yellow crown for subscriber + spouse)


----------



## VS_Admin

stevegos said:


> I can only make edits to posts for in the first 10mins. It used to be one hour which I thought was restrictive.
> 
> Can you make this 2 hours? - Annoyingly after 10mins the edit button is still available and lets you edit the post but then tells you it cannot be edited!
> 
> Also there is no TOP link on each post. I used to use that all the time. Its now only at the bottom. Can that be restored?
> 
> The spelling of tyre in the garage section is tire which is not the standard English spelling. Just being picky!
> 
> Also I'm not receiving any email notifications of post replies.


Just folllowing up:

- We will adjust the "edit post" time to greater then 10 minutes

- Top link can you let me know some more detail, do you mean like an individual post like like in the upper right of the post with the post number?
example: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/1248986-post5.html

- We can change the term Tire to Tyre

- I will have the team check into notifications, just check your setting here:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

"Receive Email
From time to time, the administrators may want to send you email notices.

If you do not want to receive these notices, disable this option.
Receive Email from Administrators
Receive a monthly newsletter from Motorhome Forums, Motorhome Discussion, Motorhome Chat

If you do not want to receive an email for each request of friendship, you may disable this option.
Receive Friendship Request Email
Default Thread Subscription Mode
When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.
Default Thread Subscription Mode:
Private Messaging
This forum features a private messaging system, which allows members to send messages to one another privately.

If you do not want to send or receive private messages, you may disable the private messaging system.
Enable Private Messaging

You may limit the receipt of private messages to just moderators and your contacts. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging.
Receive Private Messages only from Contacts and Moderators

The forum can send a message to your email address to inform you when someone sends you a private message.
Receive Email Notification of New Private Messages

If you are browsing the forums when you receive a new private message, the system can pop-up a notification box informing you of the new message.
Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up

When sending private messages the forum can make a copy of the message in your Sent Items folder.
Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by defaultVisitor Messaging
This forum features a visitor messaging system that allows members to send messages to one another publicly.

If you do not want to receive visitor messages, you may disable the visitor messaging system.
Enable Visitor Messaging

You may limit the usage of your visitor messages to just moderators and your contacts.
Limit usage of Visitor Messages to Contacts and Moderators"

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

stevegos said:


> How do I LIKE a post or THANK a poster?
> 
> Whats does the Get Premium link mean in the top right corner?
> 
> Also some forums such as Company Reports appear to be marked as private.
> 
> Email notifications appear to be switched off by default.


- We will add the Like/Thanks plugins today

- Get Premium will give less ads, more PM space, and some more options if we offer it on this site. I will check into it.

- We can adjust forums permissions, any others?

- Yes - think notifications are setup as default but you can edit them here:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

User CP > Edit Options > Messaging and Notifications

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

StephandJohn said:


> I like the picture at the top.. Or ws it there before and I didn't notice?


Nope, that is a new design and logo. Glad you like it.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

GEMMY said:


> Emoticons to be added to quick reply please
> 
> tony


We can add tons of additional emoticons, any suggestions?

You can also access additional ones by clicking the "more" link under the initial dozen or so.

:blob8::headbang::wav::happy1:ccasion5::blob7:

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

stevegos said:


> Any edits you make to the profile displayed on the left hand side of posts is not showing up.


I will adjust to make more info show up under the User Name and Avatar.

Any suggestions on what you would like to see there?

Jeff


----------



## adonisito

Uploading a photo test to see if it easier than before.


----------



## VS_Admin

747 said:


> Just click on the chevrons at the left hand side of the thread title and you go to the last post.
> 
> While I am on, can we have a 'strikethrough' icon. This has been found to be very useful on 'another forum'. :smile2:


Define "strike through" icon, like to mark read?

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

barryd said:


> Well done. Its certainly faster!! Not sure I like the kind of yellow / brown bar on the thread title but not important. I can make the sidebar disappear when in threads but its still there now when I am posting or looking at the main forum. It states in the profile that it can be made to disappear everywhere for Premium members. What are premium members?
> 
> EDIT: The yellow / brown bar now seems to be Blue. Much better.
> 
> I will try the photo drag and drop. A picture of my new self build motorhome.
> 
> Wow! Dead easy.
> 
> And a couple from the gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! My gallery has been wiped! All my photos are gone and there is only a limit for 60. This is no biggie for me anyway really as I think most people stopped using it and were using externally hosted photos.


Thanks for the feedback!

We should be able to recover Gallery Images and increase number of picture limits. Let me check into that.

Jeff


----------



## Zebedee

vs_Admin said:


> We can add tons of additional emoticons, any suggestions?
> Jeff


 What about one for _"Bugger off and give the new format a chance before you start to whinge!"_

Or in some cases,_ " . . . make observations."_

I am joking . . . . I think.:kiss:


----------



## EJB

Thank You Jeff....things are looking good!


----------



## adonisito

Much easier thanks.


----------



## VS_Admin

HurricaneSmith said:


> Great to see things working again, although I had to reset my password (probably a good thing anyway.)
> 
> I notice that clicking the top left "Home Page" we are taken in error to the old MHF Home Page. By clicking any link on that page, we are re-directed to the admin page of the new site. You might like to look at that.
> 
> I also attach a photo of my avatar as a test (for me......not for you!!!)


Thanks for the heads up, we will look into that. We might still be working on a "new" homepage that will populate with the new current info.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

worky said:


> Can't see anything about the Campsite map or is that still work in progress ?
> 
> Clyde


I will check into this and let you know.

It seems to be working for me: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites

This link?

Jeff


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Strike through is a way of "correcting" a typo mistake, that wasn't actually an error.

It can be used to say one thing and with a word cross out (but still visible as crossed out) and then the politically correct way of saying something else added after it. It is used as a bit of fun.


----------



## VS_Admin

peribro said:


> I like it! I'm sure there are some things that will need fixing but once it's all up and running properly then I think it will be a great improvement. Well done to all the techie guys who have obviously put so much time and effort into it.


Awesome, thanks for the positive feedback!:nerd:

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

Bill_OR said:


> Looking good!
> Minor point but the 'home' button on the top menu goes to the old site home page - and I've tried refreshing the browser cache but I still get the old site home page.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Yup, noted and I will find out if there are plans for the homepage.

Jeff


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Jeff

Keep taking the tablets!:wink2: It's looking good to me.


Is "New Posts" working properly, or am I misunderstanding its purpose?


I expected to see the most recent posts (in whatever sub-forum) displayed, but I just made a couple of posts and they do not appear.


Thanks


Dave


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> "As a forum member you can choose to use the new design (which is on by default) or you can go back to the old design."
> 
> How exactly do I do that?
> 
> [hr]
> 
> "The forum software we use, vBulletin, by default is not designed to be friendly to the eyes or to look modern."
> 
> Bulls eye on that one then :frown2:
> 
> [hr]
> 
> "We wanted the first page users saw to look beautiful, so that when a new guest arrives and is debating whether to join MHF, they see a beautiful doorway, and they walk right in."
> 
> Beautiful it aint.
> 
> [hr]
> 
> How do I make the oldest post be at the top?
> 
> HTML not working either :roll:


Hello

- Unfortunately with the conversion you are unable to choose the old or legacy option. That must have been left in from another conversion cut and paste. I will update.

- You can adjust thread viewing setting here or use the sorting icons at the top of each forum section.
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

barryd said:


> Where is the spell Checker?
> 
> Being a retard this is important for me.
> 
> Liking it though so far. There will be lots to do I am sure but so far I think its looking good.


I am sure we can add that plugin, I need it also!

I normally a plugin in the Chrome browser that does an amazing job also.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

nicholsong said:


> I am afraid to say that the following is not understandable to me
> 
> "*7) Another new great feature is the @Mention user plugin. You can tag members by simply using the @ symbol.*
> 
> * Drag and Drop image uploader"
> 
> Probably because the language is beyond my tech-speak( I did not write this in bold).
> I think oths may be in the same state of ignorance so please could we have a clear-language explanation about what it means and what the features do.
> 
> Geoff
> *


Hello Geoff,

- Once we add the plugin you can mention someone by using the @ symbol and then the users name. This will tag them and give them notice they have been mentioned in a thread. I will have the plugin setup today.

- When you are replying to a post and have images you want to attach you can drag and drop them in the the "Drag and Drop File Upload" blue button under the "reply post" screen instead of uploading like before.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

EJB said:


> Where do I go to 'My Posts'....Please.
> Otherwise all is looking OK.:wink2:


I will have that added under "quick links" in the toolbar.

Thanks Ole Blue Eyes.:wink2:

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

nicholsong said:


> "*Your Garage is currently NOT visible to other members.
> Please upload a photo to the Garage Image area to make your Garage visible."
> 
> *I do not have a photo of my MH, so cannot make my garage available to anyone.
> 
> Why do we need a photo?
> 
> Geoff


It is to share your ride with others and "show off" your rig.

Just a neat feature to make the community a little more cozy and let people know what you drive.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

HurricaneSmith said:


> Historically, subscription members showed a little yellow crown beside their avatar, and joint members had a red stripe across that crown's base.
> 
> How can we recognise subscription members now please?


We will add a Banner or Badge under your user name in each post.

Give me a day or so to get this taken care of.

Jeff


----------



## adonisito

I like the gallery, just stuck a photo on. Much better so far, well done.


----------



## VS_Admin

barryd said:


> Having worked in IT for nearly 30 years I can understand what a mammoth task this will have been. There is going to be all sorts that we are not happy with and stuff that isnt quite right yet but the good thing is that the site is now on a platform that VS understand and can easily make changes to. Its their baby now not Nukes so hopefully any additions, alterations and bug fixes will be swift.
> 
> Things can only get better as they say. I was used to the old look as well and knew it inside out. The important thing is that we get throughput of posts, encourage new users to subscribe and try and get the forum back to its glory days.


That's the plan, thanks for the kinda words. We will tweak and add settings as we progress.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

dhutchy said:


> Where have all the threads in the subs lounge gone,it shows no threads to me ,have we all been too naughty:wink2:


It might be a user permission issue, nothing should have been lost. We will look into it.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> just a question: Where has the campsite DB gone to?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


This link off the homepage?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

Spacerunner said:


> I like the new look and its certainly faster. Its going to take a little time to get used to but so did long trousers!





bigbazza said:


> Looks good,


Thanks for the kind words, it will only get better from here.:grin2:

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

raynipper said:


> I can only hope we get back some of the features of the old system as this one is so annoying and time consuming.
> It's taken me agest just to get here.
> 
> Ray.


We will be adding more plugins and features, this was just to get the site converted and then work on the fit and finish.

Any specific details or options you are looking for, I might be able to direct you too them.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

stevegos said:


> I've been automatically logged out this morning so not sure if the session lengths need extending so we can remain logged in for loner periods.


There should be a "remember me" check box to click and also when we are doing updates it will sometimes log you out. This should go away as the site settles.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

wakk44 said:


> +1 John,we need to know who the subscribers are.





GEMMY said:


> Where are the like/dislike/thank/report/ignore buttons please
> 
> tony


On it, already mentioned and I will try to have them added ASAP.

Jeff


----------



## charlieivan

How can I access my "bookmarked" topics?


----------



## Telbell

I know all things need some getting used to-but sorry to say I'm not sure I like the new Site at all


----------



## VS_Admin

cabby said:


> Unfortunately I have to say that I am not a fan of the new layout, we now seem to be in the same vein as all the other forums, whereas before we stood out as a leading forum should.
> Too many things have been left off that we use, some of the buttons but not all.
> When I click on home it takes me to the old front page, which is 2 days old.When I type in www.motorhomefacts.com it takes me to the old home page.As has been said we cannot see who is a subscriber now.Not sure if we need the Garage as we are not known to tell everyone about our vehicles, security is often needed.
> Many of us are too settled in a grove (rut) to enjoy this modern take of our forum.
> 
> cabby


Understood and thanks for sharing your thoughts.

This new look will grow on you, change is always difficult with these conversion since you are so used to you "old home". We can make adjustments and updates to make popular items more accessible.

I will find out if we are updating the homepage to a newer more active one like we have on others sites.

We are also going to add subscriber badges and Garages are an option you do not have to use them.

Jeff


----------



## Zebedee

Telbell said:


> I know all things need some getting used to-but sorry to say I'm not sure I like the new Site at all


I do.

It works!!!! :laugh:


----------



## VS_Admin

dghr272 said:


> Completely agree Barry, I've made progress already with my first quote above :smile2:
> And as one of the previously perceived "moaners" by some clot, well done to the VS guys, it is different, but has great modern potential on a platform that is now understood, onwards and upwards.
> 
> Terry





Nethernut said:


> I like it, much faster on my iPad than the old site, text clear to read, I assume all the other buttons will be added shortly.


Thanks for the positive feedback guys, excited to have you guys get settled into your new home.:grin2:

Jeff


----------



## neilmac

Good job, well done VS!


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It seems I have to log in again, only been out in the van for an hour, logged me out, Old stig kept me logged in until I logged out or cleared my cache.:frown2:
> 
> So far today I've spent more time on other sites, the reverse of my usual habits.
> 
> And yes it is slow, took over 1 minute to load after posting :roll: :roll:


Try clicking the "remember me" box in the upper right when you log in. Also when live site updates and changes are made it can log you out and also slow down loading times.

I will see if we can increase the "stay logged in" time also if that is the issue.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

Bill_OR said:


> I was looking for the 'thank/like' buttons but couldn't find them http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/images/smilies/confused.gif - however I see what is going on at present as real progress! Thanks!!
> Bill
> 
> P.S. OK - so how do I put an emoticon in the text??!!


We will be adding those feature shortly.

Testing inserting icon :wink2: into text.

I think you have to make sure there is a space in front :surprise: and behind the smilie.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

wakk44 said:


> test posting picture using web hosting programme
> 
> View My Video
> 
> It's also possible to insert text in between photos and videos successfully using an external programme,this has been done using Tinypic which is a free web based picture and video sharing/hosting site.
> 
> Once the teething problems are ironed out I think this new interface could be a winner.:grin2:





peejay said:


> Its going to take time to get used to it but its definitely cleaner looking than the old site.
> 
> I've started using 'todays posts' as my homepage for now....
> 
> Top of page - Tools - Quick Links - Todays Posts
> 
> Which gives this url for a shortcut...
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?searchid=3546
> 
> Its a bit like the old 'posts in last 24hrs' option I used to use.
> 
> Pete


Thanks for giving her a test run, we will add more features and settings as we get everything running up to par.

Thanks for the great feedback

Jeff


----------



## Zebedee

> Peejay said :-
> 
> I've started using 'todays posts' as my homepage for now....
> 
> Top of page - Tools - Quick Links - Todays Posts
> 
> Which gives this url for a shortcut...
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/sea...?searchid=3546
> 
> Its a bit like the old 'posts in last 24hrs' option I used to use.


Thanks Pete

Hadn't noticed that.

Looking good so far, and it will only improve! :laugh:

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Looks good to me. It's a lot faster. May take a while to get used to the new things and the changes but I like it. Thanks VS.


----------



## stevegos

- Top link can you let me know some more detail, do you mean like an individual post like like in the upper right of the post with the post number?
example: Am I the first ???

Yes, there was a TOP link again every post near the post number that took you to the top of the page.


----------



## Zebedee

erneboy said:


> Looks good to me. It's a lot faster. May take a while to get used to the new things and the changes but I like it. Thanks VS.


 An accurate "observation" Alan. :laugh:


----------



## 747

vs_Admin said:


> Define "strike through" icon, like to mark read?
> 
> Jeff


Some forums have the usual effects like Bold, Underline, Italic etc. They also have 'strikethrough which puts a line through the middle of letters or words as if they have been cancelled. Then there are Superscript (I think is the term) for effects like H2O (with small 2) and Friday 20th (with small, high 'th').

If not available then it is not important Jeff. :smile2:


----------



## Zebedee

Test


----------



## stevegos

vs_Admin said:


> I will adjust to make more info show up under the User Name and Avatar.
> 
> Any suggestions on what you would like to see there?
> 
> Jeff


I can't remember what the old forum showed but certainly Age, Location, Motorhome make and model, If you were a paid subscriber or not, post count.


----------



## VS_Admin

erneboy said:


> Looks good to me. It's a lot faster. May take a while to get used to the new things and the changes but I like it. Thanks VS.


Enjoy you new home!

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

stevegos said:


> - Top link can you let me know some more detail, do you mean like an individual post like like in the upper right of the post with the post number?
> example: Am I the first ???
> 
> Yes, there was a TOP link again every post near the post number that took you to the top of the page.


Ok gotcha - we can add one or you can always use the "home" key on your keyboard.

Jeff


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I have to go via the (old style) Home Page > Resources to access the Log Book and Stopovers Usage. Does this mean that those features and the home page are still to be migrated to the new platform?

The new look seems fine to me, I recognise it'll take me time to find my way around it and that there are still things to be tweaked, but well done so far.


Chris

PS I went 'Go Advanced' and found the emoticons and thought I'd try one but it didn't seem to work. After I posted I found them at the beginning of the post. Still learning….


----------



## VS_Admin

747 said:


> Some forums have the usual effects like Bold, Underline, Italic etc. They also have 'strikethrough which puts a line through the middle of letters or words as if they have been cancelled. Then there are Superscript (I think is the term) for effects like H2O (with small 2) and Friday 20th (with small, high 'th').
> 
> If not available then it is not important Jeff. :smile2:


I will look into it, there are a ton of settings and options in vBulletin that are customize able.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

stevegos said:


> I can't remember what the old forum showed but certainly Age, Location, Motorhome make and model, If you were a paid subscriber or not, post count.


10-4, thanks. We can get those added after we address the major issues and setting tweaks first. I have a 20 item punch list already into the tech team.

Thanks for the great feedback all, gonna get some breakfast and coffee quick, I hit the desk at 5am CST in freezing cold Chicago this am. I will be back in a bit to keep on with the replies to questions and feedback.

Glad would could make this happen for you guys finally.:nerd:

Jeff


----------



## GEMMY

Today, 02:15 PM When did we gain an hour


tony


----------



## Zebedee

GEMMY said:


> Today, 02:15 PM When did we gain an hour
> tony


User C P > > Settings and Options > > Edit Options > > Down to the bottom and set your time zone to GMT

Not sure where you got the 2.15pm from. That's not an hour astray.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

Zebedee said:


> User C P > > Settings and Options > > Edit Options > > Down to the bottom and set your time zone to GMT
> 
> Not sure where you got the 2.15pm from. That's not an hour astray.
> 
> Dave


Copied and pasted from v s reply :wink2:

tony


----------



## Zebedee

I see.


It's your time zone that needs re-setting. Your computer must think it's in Canada!:nerd:


----------



## spykal

Zebedee said:


> User C P > > Settings and Options > > Edit Options


Set up your email notification options in there too

Also set up your PM options :wink2: 
Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items Folder ( a tick in this box is essential if you want to see what you sent in a PM )

Mike


----------



## 79144will

I have just been asked to answer a Q in a box to prove I am not a robot,the Q = digital clock ? can anyone tell me (1) the answer (2) what mug thought that one up,,I think the site now looks like s**t ,it must have taken the suppliers of the software all of ten min to get the cash and run,regards Bill


----------



## Zebedee

Anyone noticed who is doing all this work for us?


It's Eddie the Eagle.


----------



## Zebedee

79144will said:


> I have just been asked to answer a Q in a box to prove I am not a robot,the Q = digital clock ? can anyone tell me (1) the answer (2) what mug thought that one up,,I think the site now looks like s**t ,it must have taken the suppliers of the software all of ten min to get the cash and run,regards Bill


 It's to prove you are not as stupid as a robot Bill. :surprise:

You just type in whatever it says in the panel. Pretty common on many forums, and it stops the spammers - mostly!

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just went to open my joke thread, duh where have they put that? I can't see how to open "my topics" or "my threads"

I'm glad that those who struggled with the old site are now having less problems, but this one sucks like nothing has ever sucked before.

Quite why we waited for this I don't know, I'm about up to here with it today.

Come on ADMIN, you're strangely quite again, I can't believe you think this is a good looking site, it is less functional than the old one, what happened to the old drop down menus, and it certainly NOT quicker here, I just shut down all my open programs, and re-booted, still rubbish.


----------



## raynipper

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just went to open my joke thread, duh where have they put that? I can't see how to open "my topics" or "my threads"
> I'm glad that those who struggled with the old site are now having less problems, but this one sucks like nothing has ever sucked before.
> Quite why we waited for this I don't know, I'm about up to here with it today.
> Come on ADMIN, you're strangely quite again, I can't believe you think this is a good looking site, it is less functional than the old one, what happened to the old drop down menus, and it certainly NOT quicker here, I just shut down all my open programs, and re-booted, still rubbish.


Agreed Kev.
Would have just clicked 'like' but can't do that at the moment.
If it wasn't for Dave (Zeb) explaining where to find todays posts I would still be taking ages to view em.

Ray.

now where is that durn 'post' tab.......????


----------



## namtul

coppo here.


I have had to register under a different person, username password etc.


Sent admin an email.


Thought everything would go really smooth.


Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just posted in my joke thread, can I see it can I fred, where's that gone.

It's like April the first except it's no joke.


----------



## namtul

coppo here under a different username etc after having to re=register as namtul. What a shocking catastrophic shambles this is. Breweries, organising, couldn't and p1ss ups come to mind but not in that order. Paul.


----------



## Zebedee

He's gone for coffee and a bite Kev - he told us earlier. Don't you think he deserves a break!! You just had one. :wink2:

If you switch off your side panel it will be much quicker, as you won't have to wait while all the advertising images download.

I can answer all your other queries, but I dare not in case you start moaning at me!!:surprise: _(Thank goodness Ray thinks I'm OK! :kiss_

Chill out and give it time. How can you possibly dismiss it so soon, when Admin are still fettling the bits that need a tweak!! After all, it's no surprise if it needs a drop of oil to get it going properly!!


----------



## Zebedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just posted in my joke thread, can I see it can I fred, where's that gone.
> 
> It's like April the first except it's no joke.


You posted at 2.09pm Kev.

Look under "Active Topics".

Driver error I'm afraid.


----------



## VS_Admin

79144will said:


> I have just been asked to answer a Q in a box to prove I am not a robot,the Q = digital clock ? can anyone tell me (1) the answer (2) what mug thought that one up,,I think the site now looks like s**t ,it must have taken the suppliers of the software all of ten min to get the cash and run,regards Bill


Ha, nope - the conversion took over 24 hours and a staff of 4-5 people to do.

Do you have any questions on usability or where something is that you are looking for?

Jeff


----------



## HurricaneSmith

namtul said:


> coppo here under a different username etc after having to re=register as namtul. What a shocking catastrophic shambles this is. Breweries, organising, couldn't and p1ss ups come to mind but not in that order. Paul.


You didn't have to set up a new account Paul.

When you try to enter under your old account name, simply click the link for a new password. They email you with a hyperlink that you click. Enter your new password twice (as normal) and you are off.


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just went to open my joke thread, duh where have they put that? I can't see how to open "my topics" or "my threads"
> 
> I'm glad that those who struggled with the old site are now having less problems, but this one sucks like nothing has ever sucked before.
> 
> Quite why we waited for this I don't know, I'm about up to here with it today.
> 
> Come on ADMIN, you're strangely quite again, I can't believe you think this is a good looking site, it is less functional than the old one, what happened to the old drop down menus, and it certainly NOT quicker here, I just shut down all my open programs, and re-booted, still rubbish.


We will be adding the "My Posts" and "My Threads" button shortly, I already mentioned this a few times in the thread.

What other detailed feedback or questions do you have?

Jeff


----------



## namtul

Its not letting me enter my details to set a new password up.


Paul.


----------



## VS_Admin

HurricaneSmith said:


> You didn't have to set up a new account Paul.
> 
> When you try to enter under your old account name, simply click the link for a new password. They email you with a hyperlink that you click. Enter your new password twice (as normal) and you are off.


Thanks for posting!

Note to all, The user names, posts, and history has been converted over to the new format.

If you forgot your password you can request an email reset when you log in

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

namtul said:


> Its not letting me enter my details to set a new password up.
> 
> Paul.


What is the old account name, I can send you a password reset if you can not access it.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

namtul said:


> coppo here.
> 
> I have had to register under a different person, username password etc.
> 
> Sent admin an email.
> 
> Thought everything would go really smooth.
> 
> Paul.


Oh I got it and will look into it now.

Jeff


----------



## spykal

Kev you can find your Jokes thread really easily.


Go to the Forums dropdown at the top of the page > General Community > Jokes & Trivia ( it is right at the top)


This change over was never going to be easy for everyone to get to grips with ...but I have been clicking around the new site since 6am this morning, looking at how things work and delving into the settings....I am pleasantly surprised....Everything I have looked at or played with just works.....you could not say that about the old site.


Ok so most folks on here are a bit long in the tooth ...we are not spotty nerdy teenagers who would just get on with it but I must be one of the oldest of old farts on here and I am managing to find my way around ....where is your spirit of adventure ....




ok I can see it, slipped down behind the armchair you are slumped on :kiss:




Mike


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just posted in my joke thread, can I see it can I fred, where's that gone.
> 
> It's like April the first except it's no joke.


Updates to any threads, posts, PM's or quotes will show up here at the top of the screen. We will be adding the shortcuts today under Quicklinks where most of the navigation is.

Welcome, vs_Admin. Visited Today 01:18 PM Your Notifications 53 Subscriptions 1

Jeff


----------



## greygit

I think it will be fine once all the glitches are ironed out.......still locked out of some previous threads though.:crying::arrow::nerd:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> You posted at 2.09pm Kev.
> 
> Look under "Active Topics".
> 
> Driver error I'm afraid.


I would have thought new posts as that's what it was, and where it would have appeared before, I see no reason the change that format, it did and does make sense, if I have to go searching for a thread I just posted, it's time to spend more time elsewhere, which is what I have been doing today.

It's not like this is a one man band, that's what we had before, and he did a better job, he just went to far, but the basics were as good or better than any site I've been on, this is a just a joke as far as I'm concerned, I keep looking back to see if it's been shut down.

What I don't get is most of it is the way it's laid out, why change that, it is not better it is ugly and it is a mess, few seem to be able to find stuff, I know they're doing their best, but that is severely lacking from my viewpoint, if they had intended to make so many changes they should have done a few screen dumps to show us their intentions, we could then have saved them some of the grief they're getting today and will for some time to come I think, even Liz who rarely visits reckoned it was rubbish to look at and she won't be bothering to log in again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

spykal said:


> Kev you can find your Jokes thread really easily.
> 
> Go to the Forums dropdown at the top of the page > General Community > Jokes & Trivia ( it is right at the top)
> 
> This change over was never going to be easy for everyone to get to grips with ...but I have been clicking around the new site since 6am this morning, looking at how things work and delving into the settings....I am pleasantly surprised....Everything I have looked at or played with just works.....you could not say that about the old site.
> 
> Ok so most folks on here are a bit long in the tooth ...we are not spotty nerdy teenagers who would just get on with it but I must be one of the oldest of old farts on here and I am managing to find my way around ....where is your spirit of adventure ....
> 
> ok I can see it, slipped down behind the armchair you are slumped on :kiss:
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, but that doesn't really help, I'm just very annoyed that they have ruined what was a good site, they have taken it, turned it upside down thrown any good parts away and left us with a bare shell, I wouldn't mind betting that all of their other sites are looking the same, we were different, it should not have been altered so much from the original, it's like my favourite pub has been turned into a wine bar or worse.

Subs are due son enough, I really don't think I'll stay after that, I don't think they want us to judging by the attitude of the way it's changed, they must have know they were ruining it.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Sorry you are fed up Kev. After the initial surprise, everything finally seems to be coming together for me, and the increase in speed (for me) is a huge bonus.

I seem to remember someone mentioning that they couldn't get into the "Subscriber's Lounge". I can't either. I receive this message:-

_"Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."_


----------



## oldtart

I'm confused!!!!! I know it doesn't take a lot! 

I put a post on Early rids but I can't find it and it surprises me that one of the regulate hasn't answered.

I'm trying to be positive, BUT, it does seem to have changed a lot and I don't understand Why????

Val


----------



## oldtart

Where's my avatar gone??????????

Val


----------



## fatbuddha

oldtart said:


> Where's my avatar gone??????????
> 
> Val


well I can see it!

I can't believe that people are dissing the site on it's 1st day. sure, it's change but we've known for a long time that it's been coming so why not get used to it? it ain't going to change back!

all the info that MHF was great for is still there, and there are some opening day gremlins, but it won't take long to adapt


----------



## oldtart

Where can I say I like aost??? My avatar has appeared as well as "senior member" is that my age or. The length of time I've been a member????

Val


----------



## VS_Admin

namtul said:


> coppo here.
> 
> I have had to register under a different person, username password etc.
> 
> Sent admin an email.
> 
> Thought everything would go really smooth.
> 
> Paul.


I just sent you a password reminder for the Coppo account.

Jeff


----------



## Matchlock

But Kev, I found your joke under new posts just after you posted it!

Don't become one of the, "I am an old dog and cannot learn new tricks brigade" I find it all quite exciting, it is a new beginning and I relish it, where would we all be if we stay stuck in the past.
You just have to move forward but drag the good bits with you, just takes a bit of time to iron out the wrinkles.

Barry


----------



## namtul

vs_Admin said:


> I just sent you a password reminder for the Coppo account.
> 
> Jeff


Not received, send to [email protected]


----------



## VS_Admin

oldtart said:


> Where can I say I like aost??? My avatar has appeared as well as "senior member" is that my age or. The length of time I've been a member????
> 
> Val


Avatars take a few to load and will do ASAP if you refresh. We are working on a fix for it. It has been an ongoing issue.

"Senior member" is based upon how long you have been on the site. We can customize them later down the road.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

HurricaneSmith said:


> Sorry you are fed up Kev. After the initial surprise, everything finally seems to be coming together for me, and the increase in speed (for me) is a huge bonus.
> 
> I seem to remember someone mentioning that they couldn't get into the "Subscriber's Lounge". I can't either. I receive this message:-
> 
> _"Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."_


We are working on settings and permissions for those area right now. I asked Mods to check in the mod section for a thread on it.

Thanks for the support, we will make things right.

Jeff


----------



## rosalan

The speed is a great improvement.

On the Rallies section, if it were possible to display the coming Rallies in chronological order, with the relevant dates adjacent, it would be much easier to locate the rallies to attend. Which is how it was previously displayed.

I personally find the layout a bit heavy and 'lumpy' with so much dark blue and black but perhaps as time goes by these could become a little less aggressive and the colour scheme friendlier to the eye..

Alan


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Thanks Mike, but that doesn't really help, I'm just very annoyed that they have ruined what was a good site, they have taken it, turned it upside down thrown any good parts away and left us with a bare shell, I wouldn't mind betting that all of their other sites are looking the same, we were different, it should not have been altered so much from the original, it's like my favourite pub has been turned into a wine bar or worse.
> 
> Subs are due son enough, I really don't think I'll stay after that, I don't think they want us to judging by the attitude of the way it's changed, they must have know they were ruining it.


I understand you frustration but can you give me what specifically you are looking for or missing? I want to assist you in getting familiar with the site and adding anything you think is missing.

I do also enjoy me a good pub and this is no wine bar, I will make sure of that! I live in Dive Bars in Chicago and this is just a fresh coat of paint and maybe a few new options on draft.:wink2:

Jeff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Matchlock said:


> But Kev, I found your joke under new posts just after you posted it!
> 
> Don't become one of the, "I am an old dog and cannot learn new tricks brigade" I find it all quite exciting, it is a new beginning and I relish it, where would we all be if we stay stuck in the past.
> You just have to move forward but drag the good bits with you, just takes a bit of time to iron out the wrinkles.
> 
> Barry


Just had another look at new posts Barry, and it still isn't there for me, cna you past the url you're using please, this is the one I get when clicking the new post button >http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?searchid=6778<

As for wrinkles yes I'd expect that, but not ruts, it's the utter carnage that they've done, they gave no indication of the massive changes they were going to do, I was looking forward to the almost familiar face of MHF, the one I joined and grew to love, it was also easier to navigate, I struggle to think that such a large outfit could make such a mess, frankly I'm disgusted, if it wasn't for the people on here (which they rely on), I'd have logged of straight away from this awful site, hopefully I won't be alone in my opinion, maybe I'll bump into some of you on other sites, as I know most of you have at least one other site, whether it be Fruitcakes, Fun, Owners, SBMCC, Roamers, OAL etc


----------



## namtul

namtul said:


> Not received, send to [email protected]


Bump


----------



## VS_Admin

rosalan said:


> The speed is a great improvement.
> 
> On the Rallies section, if it were possible to display the coming Rallies in chronological order, with the relevant dates adjacent, it would be much easier to locate the rallies to attend. Which is how it was previously displayed.
> 
> I personally find the layout a bit heavy and 'lumpy' with so much dark blue and black but perhaps as time goes by these could become a little less aggressive and the colour scheme friendlier to the eye..
> 
> Alan


Yes settings and colors can be tweaked.

Lets focus on the hot route fix items first them we can play with the fine tuning.

Jeff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

vs_Admin said:


> I understand you frustration but can you give me what specifically you are looking for or missing? I want to assist you in getting familiar with the site and adding anything you think is missing.
> 
> I do also enjoy me a good pub and this is no wine bar, I will make sure of that! I live in Dive Bars in Chicago and this is just a fresh coat of paint and maybe a few new options on draft.:wink2:
> 
> Jeff


Come on Jeff, pull the other one you have decimated this site, while giving us little note on how you're saving all the data, great, but this layout is god awful, as for the data, it's a database so should have been easy for anyone with a clue to reintegrate it into the updated site, but this looks like we've gone back to windows 3.11, if you're old enough to remember that.

I don't mean to insult you, or the other members of the team, but if this is what you think is a good site, then you really need to wake up and look at what we already had, OK it was dysfunctional in some areas, it had too many twiddly bits which made the rest not run correctly, what you should have done was strip of those twiddly bits, and anything which no one had used for a long time, but left the interface as it was, maybe a colour change to make it look a bit new, but NOTHING is as it was, it looks and feel like a 16 year old did it, and frankly if you need to show any of us the basics of how to navigate the site them you have failed miserably and should have the courage to at least admit you screwed it up, if your aim was to attract new members as it says somewhere, then again big fail, why would anyone bother when there are other perfectly good sites.

I feel you've taken something which was pretty good, and made a big mess, what's worse is you never bothered to consult US on what you were doing to OUR site, you didn't and don't care as is evident in the attitude that the changeover has been done, we're here to increase your companies coffers plain and simple.

I will remain a member for now simply because of the good people on here, but come subscription time it'll take a lot more than a few words to encourage me to stay, and from the emails I've already had from other members today I'm not alone


----------



## VS_Admin

namtul said:


> Bump


Resent to new address and I had to edit you address for this account since you used them for both accounts now.

Jeff


----------



## namtul

Kev, I know what you mean, we had no idea of what change was going to happen but it took so long I think no one was asking the question.


At least you can post in your original name.


coppo.


----------



## namtul

vs_Admin said:


> Resent to new address and I had to edit you address for this account since you used them for both accounts now.
> 
> Jeff


I,ve not received anything yet?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

namtul said:


> I,ve not received anything yet?


As said Paul, don't hold your breath :roll:


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Come on Jeff, pull the other one you have decimated this site, while giving us little note on how you're saving all the data, great, but this layout is god awful, as for the data, it's a database so should have been easy for anyone with a clue to reintegrate it into the updated site, but this looks like we've gone back to windows 3.11, if you're old enough to remember that.
> 
> I don't mean to insult you, or the other members of the team, but if this is what you think is a good site, then you really need to wake up and look at what we already had, OK it was dysfunctional in some areas, it had too many twiddly bits which made the rest not run correctly, what you should have done was strip of those twiddly bits, and anything which no one had used for a long time, but left the interface as it was, maybe a colour change to make it look a bit new, but NOTHING is as it was, it looks and feel like a 16 year old did it, and frankly if you need to show any of us the basics of how to navigate the site them you have failed miserably and should have the courage to at least admit you screwed it up, if your aim was to attract new members as it says somewhere, then again big fail, why would anyone bother when there are other perfectly good sites.
> 
> I feel you've taken something which was pretty good, and made a big mess, what's worse is you never bothered to consult US on what you were doing to OUR site, you didn't and don't care as is evident in the attitude that the changeover has been done, we're here to increase your companies coffers plain and simple.
> 
> I will remain a member for now simply because of the good people on here, but come subscription time it'll take a lot more than a few words to encourage me to stay, and from the emails I've already had from other members today I'm not alone


First off it does upset me to see a veteran member unhappy and I will do my best to change that. I would be willing to jump on a call if you would like to discuss over the phone.

I am a 12+ year forum veteran and understand how changes can be upsetting for a community. We have made updates here to make the site more user friendly, increase speed, increase reliability, and move into a modern look. This conversion was done in the communities best interest, I assure you that.

This was no easy task, we had some of the top conversion people in the business working on this for over a month to make it work. Let alone the months of design and improvement for this template. I have been converting 2-3 site to this version a week for the past year and if you give it some time it will all make sense.

The Mods/Admins have been aware of this change for over a month or more and did have input. I hope after you give the new look some time you will be able to see how much more effective it is. However I respect your opinion and feedback.

We would hate to loose you and veteran members so let me know what I need to do to win you back.

Sincerely,
Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

namtul said:


> Kev, I know what you mean, we had no idea of what change was going to happen but it took so long I think no one was asking the question.
> 
> At least you can post in your original name.
> 
> coppo.





namtul said:


> I,ve not received anything yet?


I just sent you a PM with new log in and password for the old Coppo account.

Jeff


----------



## Matchlock

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just had another look at new posts Barry, and it still isn't there for me, cna you past the url you're using please, this is the one I get when clicking the new post button >http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?searchid=6778<
> 
> Hi Kev, I when I click I get the following url:
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?searchid=7354
> 
> that is the new posts text at the top of the site, It shows new posts since you where last on the page, lower down there is a divisor? showing previous since your last visit to the page.
> 
> Barry


----------



## coppo

Yes I,ve just received it, thanks.


What a palaver, extra pint for me tonight I think. Phew.


Paul.


----------



## nicholsong

vs_Admin said:


> Hello Geoff,
> 
> - Once we add the plugin you can mention someone by using the @ symbol and then the users name. This will tag them and give them notice they have been mentioned in a thread. I will have the plugin setup today.
> 
> - When you are replying to a post and have images you want to attach you can drag and drop them in the the "Drag and Drop File Upload" blue button under the "reply post" screen instead of uploading like before.
> 
> Jeff


Well I am not sure I know what a plug-in is or does [See what level of user you are dealing with?] Anyway it seems like something borrowed from 'social-netwoking' - not anything I would need, especially if I were being derogatory.

As for 'Drag and Drop' - from where does one drag since the image might be on another website? Is 'Drag and Drop' another way of saying 'Copy and Paste'?

Sorry if all this sounds simplistic - I am.

Geoff


----------



## caulkhead

> vs_admin said:-Get Premium will give less ads, more PM space, and some more options if we offer it on this site. I will check into it.


Hopefully this wont be the thin end of the wedge by asking for an additional subscription for 'Premium' services. As a paying subscriber I would expect to be already getting a 'Premium' experience!

Caulkhead


----------



## VS_Admin

UPDATE:

The Tools Drop Down now has the following in it:

- My Posts
- My Threads
- Advanced Search

This will make it much easier to navigate and find what you are looking for.

More to come

Jeff


----------



## greygit

We don’t like change do we Deirdre? 



Come on you guys that are champing at the bit change is good for you, apparently challenging your brain is a good way to ward off dementia.........probably too late in my case.:laugh::laugh:But do I care?


----------



## VS_Admin

caulkhead said:


> Hopefully this wont be the thin end of the wedge by asking for an additional subscription for 'Premium' services. As a paying subscriber I would expect to be already getting a 'Premium' experience!
> 
> Caulkhead


You are, I was mistaken.

We are working on updating this now, and current subscribers will be reinstatement and have a badge or icon. Among access to subscriber only sections.

Jeff


----------



## raynipper

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Come on Jeff, pull the other one you have decimated this site, while giving us little note on how you're saving all the data, great, but this layout is god awful, as for the data, it's a database so should have been easy for anyone with a clue to reintegrate it into the updated site, but this looks like we've gone back to windows 3.11, if you're old enough to remember that.
> 
> I don't mean to insult you, or the other members of the team, but if this is what you think is a good site, then you really need to wake up and look at what we already had, OK it was dysfunctional in some areas, it had too many twiddly bits which made the rest not run correctly, what you should have done was strip of those twiddly bits, and anything which no one had used for a long time, but left the interface as it was, maybe a colour change to make it look a bit new, but NOTHING is as it was, it looks and feel like a 16 year old did it, and frankly if you need to show any of us the basics of how to navigate the site them you have failed miserably and should have the courage to at least admit you screwed it up, if your aim was to attract new members as it says somewhere, then again big fail, why would anyone bother when there are other perfectly good sites.
> 
> I feel you've taken something which was pretty good, and made a big mess, what's worse is you never bothered to consult US on what you were doing to OUR site, you didn't and don't care as is evident in the attitude that the changeover has been done, we're here to increase your companies coffers plain and simple.
> 
> I will remain a member for now simply because of the good people on here, but come subscription time it'll take a lot more than a few words to encourage me to stay, and from the emails I've already had from other members today I'm not alone


Yep. Like, Like, Like.
So much of the old site that worked and we liked is missing now.
I'm not bothered about colour and speed that an individual choice/option. But being able to navigate the site to me is important. 
So many things now need a 300 page instruction book. Why???

I would like to locate my posts and be able to see the last post in any thread. Click on anything relating to that last post and be able to read the thread and reply. 
At the moment this is a tortuous procedure.

I would also like the spellcheck reinstated as well as the like and thank tabs we have become used to.

Gawd help us when Windows 10 arrives. But at least it combines the new bits of Win8 and the standard bits of Win7. So should not be such a life changing event as sadly mhf is now.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

vs_Admin said:


> It is to share your ride with others and "show off" your rig.
> 
> Just a neat feature to make the community a little more cozy and let people know what you drive.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff

You have explained why the facility to show a photo is there i.e.

'to show off' - which I do not wish to do, and a 'rig' which I suppose translates into 'motorhome' (- the only rig I have is on my boat)

What you have not explained is why there is a compulsion to have a photo before one is allowed to display one's 'Garage' to others.

Additional question: how can one get one's motorhome(MH) make and model back under one's username next to posts? There seems to be no provision for this under Profile.

Keep trucking. I am sure we can together get there.

Geoff


----------



## VS_Admin

greygit said:


> We don't like change do we Deirdre?
> 
> Come on you guys that are champing at the bit change is good for you, apparently challenging your brain is a good way to ward off dementia.........probably too late in my case.:laugh::laugh:But do I care?


Ha - This is one of my old favorite video clips I use doing conversions.

Did you guys ever see the movie Waynes World, a spin off of the old Saturday Night Live Skit?





Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

nicholsong said:


> Jeff
> 
> You have explained why the facility to show a photo is there i.e.
> 
> 'to show off' - which I do not wish to do, and a 'rig' which I suppose translates into 'motorhome' (- the only rig I have is on my boat)
> 
> What you have not explained is why there is a compulsion to have a photo before one is allowed to display one's 'Garage' to others.
> 
> Additional question: how can one get one's motorhome(MH) make and model back under one's username next to posts? There seems to be no provision for this under Profile.
> 
> Keep trucking. I am sure we can together get there.
> 
> Geoff


It is to share your Motorhome with the community and be able to view others. In the US as Rig is a large vehicle. Lost in translation.

I have a request to add the make and model back under the user name, updates coming soon.

Thanks for reaching out,
Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

raynipper said:


> Yep. Like, Like, Like.
> So much of the old site that worked and we liked is missing now.
> I'm not bothered about colour and speed that an individual choice/option. But being able to navigate the site to me is important.
> So many things now need a 300 page instruction book. Why???
> 
> I would like to locate my posts and be able to see the last post in any thread. Click on anything relating to that last post and be able to read the thread and reply.
> At the moment this is a tortuous procedure.
> 
> I would also like the spellcheck reinstated as well as the like and thank tabs we have become used to.
> 
> Gawd help us when Windows 10 arrives. But at least it combines the new bits of Win8 and the standard bits of Win7. So should not be such a life changing event as sadly mhf is now.
> 
> Ray.


Hello Ray,

Use the Tools Tab up top to to find pretty much everything on the site, no manual needed.
- Quicklinks
- User Control Panel
- Pictures
- Classifieds
- Contacts
- Private Messages
- Advanced Search
- My Posts
- My Threads

We will be adding spell check and like/thanks ASAP, just give us some time to make all the tweaks and add features you guys requested. I have 3 departments working on the site right now.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

coppo said:


> Yes I,ve just received it, thanks.
> 
> What a palaver, extra pint for me tonight I think. Phew.
> 
> Paul.


Yo have no idea how many pints I will have tonight.ccasion5:

I got like 4 hours of sleep in the last 30 hours.:surprise:

Jeff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't get used to this cockeyed upside down page format, any thread should start at PAGE ONE and at the top of the page and continue down the page the same as a book.


No thank or like button, can live without ignore, only ever ignored two anyway briefly.

NO my threads or my post in obvious sight.

Getting well fed up of having to log in every time too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

vs_Admin said:


> Hello Ray,
> 
> Use the Tools Tab up top to to find pretty much everything on the site, no manual needed.
> - Quicklinks
> - User Control Panel
> - Pictures
> - Classifieds
> - Contacts
> - Private Messages
> - Advanced Search
> - My Posts
> - My Threads
> 
> We will be adding spell check and like/thanks ASAP, just give us some time to make all the tweaks and add features you guys requested. I have 3 departments working on the site right now.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> Jeff


You mean this tool tab?


----------



## 747

Well I think it has gone reasonably well and I am getting used to the new graphics etc.


The only mystery is how to use the drag and drop function for photos. I posted a couple earlier using the multiple 'browse' feature which seemed easy enough to work out but a bit long-winded. 


Where do we drag photos from?
Do we need to open another window or do we have to type in any url's?


Yours sincerely,


Confused of Gateshead. :smile2:


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I can't get used to this cockeyed upside down page format, any thread should start at PAGE ONE and at the top of the page and continue down the page the same as a book.
> 
> No thank or like button, can live without ignore, only ever ignored two anyway briefly.
> 
> NO my threads or my post in obvious sight.
> 
> Getting well fed up of having to log in every time too.


I mentioned in this thread 4-5 times that we are working on Like/Thanks right now already and it hsoudl be up soon.

Ignore list in User Control Panel:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist

Here are some links you mentioned, they are under the Tools Drop-down:
My threads: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?do=finduser&u=170110&starteronly=1
My Posts: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?do=finduser&u=170110

Just check the "remember me" box when you log in, however during some updates that they are doing on the back end may log you out today. This will stop once the back end work is done.

I hope this helps,
Jeff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> Well I think it has gone reasonably well and I am getting used to the new graphics etc.
> 
> The only mystery is how to use the drag and drop function for photos. I posted a couple earlier using the multiple 'browse' feature which seemed easy enough to work out but a bit long-winded.
> 
> Where do we drag photos from?
> Do we need to open another window or do we have to type in any url's?
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Confused of Gateshead. :smile2:


That's an easy one, open the folder where the pictures are but double click the blue bar at the top to minimise it, then select the file and drop it onto the jobbie thingy bob, the only decent thing I've seen so far, not sure if you can do it the old way, I shall look.

Nope, they have decided to scrap the system everyone on the planet understood, surprised NOT.


----------



## dghr272

vs_Admin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> *2) The site will work much better in mobile and tablet views*
> 
> We've started applying responsive design, and have designed and tested against android and iPhone devices, Android tablets, and iPads. If you are sitting at your desk or on your couch, or just on your phone, the site will work much better than it did before, and load fast. We are still working on improving the experience even further in the months to come, but we wanted to launch this as quickly as we could.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Philip


Philip/Jeff

I like the look and feel, you can't please everyone as I am sure you are well aware.
Re the upload of pics from an iPad, is this functionality available now, and if so how does it work ? 
Or is it a bug on your list ?
Or is it still in design phase ?
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

vs_Admin said:


> I mentioned in this thread 4-5 times that we are working on Like/Thanks right now already and it hsoudl be up soon.
> 
> Ignore list in User Control Panel:
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist
> 
> Here are some links you mentioned, they are under the Tools Drop-down:
> My threads: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?do=finduser&u=170110&starteronly=1
> My Posts: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?do=finduser&u=170110
> 
> Just check the "remember me" box when you log in, however during some updates that they are doing on the back end may log you out today. This will stop once the back end work is done.
> 
> I hope this helps,
> Jeff


Ah two tools buttons, :roll: thanks Jeff I missed that, sure it wasn't there earlier, go home and have a pint.


----------



## Zebedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> . . . go home and have a pint.


If he does you'll only complain again that he's gone quiet!

Poor bugger got it in the neck for going to lunch - after he had been up all night wrestling with Nuke's Nightmare! :crying:


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You mean this tool tab?


Nope, up higher and to the right.

The main blue navigation bar under the forum banner, see attachment.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

747 said:


> Well I think it has gone reasonably well and I am getting used to the new graphics etc.
> 
> The only mystery is how to use the drag and drop function for photos. I posted a couple earlier using the multiple 'browse' feature which seemed easy enough to work out but a bit long-winded.
> 
> Where do we drag photos from?
> Do we need to open another window or do we have to type in any url's?
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Confused of Gateshead. :smile2:


If you have photos on your desktop or in a folder, just click and drag them into the "drag and drop" box and you are all set. If you have one small monitor you may have to open the folder and browser in a split screen.

Jeff


----------



## Zebedee

What's the image size limit Jeff?


It doesn't like big ones and seems not to resize automatically.


Thanks


Dave


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That's an easy one, open the folder where the pictures are but double click the blue bar at the top to minimise it, then select the file and drop it onto the jobbie thingy bob, the only decent thing I've seen so far, not sure if you can do it the old way, I shall look.
> 
> Nope, they have decided to scrap the system everyone on the planet understood, surprised NOT.


Nice, see you are getting the hang of it!:wink2:

Pints on me if you ever make it to Chicago!ccasion5:

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

Zebedee said:


> What's the image size limit Jeff?
> 
> It doesn't like big ones and seems not to resize automatically.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Hmmm, I will have to find out. I will let ya know.

Jeff


----------



## peejay

Dave, file sizes are listed if you click on the 'manage attachments' option, it opens in a new window....


Pete


----------



## VS_Admin

dghr272 said:


> Philip/Jeff
> 
> I like the look and feel, you can't please everyone as I am sure you are well aware.
> Re the upload of pics from an iPad, is this functionality available now, and if so how does it work ?
> Or is it a bug on your list ?
> Or is it still in design phase ?
> Terry


Can you get me a screen shot, device version, and software version so we can test. I have not even had a chance to test on mobile device yet but I can have someone check it out for errors.

Jeff


----------



## coppo

Jeff.
Why is it that when you press the home page it goes back to the original mhf format?


Paul.


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Jeff


I was just going to try and find out, but the feature seems to have stopped working??


No, Sorry I was wrong. I must have done something daft first time.


If my dog appears it's working fine.


----------



## nicholsong

Jeff

You are doing a great job trying to field all these post/queries etc.

May I make some points:

I am sure many of them do not need immediate answers(mine do not do, but I post them before my Alzeimers stop the tought process) - I am quite happy to wait for answers.

The answers from you and the technical team might be more productive when a ittle more time has been applied to the problem.

You need more sleep which might help points above.

Take a deep breath - we posed the questions, but we can wait for the answers:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## camallison

nicholsong said:


> Jeff
> 
> You are doing a great job trying to field all these post/queries etc.
> 
> May I make some points:
> 
> I am sure many of them do not need immediate answers(mine do not do, but I post them before my Alzeimers stop the tought process) - I am quite happy to wait for answers.
> 
> The answers from you and the technical team might be more productive when a ittle more time has been applied to the problem.
> 
> You need more sleep which might help points above.
> 
> Take a deep breath - we posed the questions, but we can wait for the answers:smile2:
> 
> Geoff


""LIKE" :smile2:


----------



## VS_Admin

peejay said:


> Dave, file sizes are listed if you click on the 'manage attachments' option, it opens in a new window....
> 
> Pete


I can prob get them increased a bit if needed.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

coppo said:


> Jeff.
> Why is it that when you press the home page it goes back to the original mhf format?
> 
> Paul.


@coppo - that is the main splash page for now, I have to talk to creative if we are going to update it or not. You should be able to get back tot he forums by hitting "Enter Motor Home Forums"

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums.html

Jeff


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Pete and Jeff.

Just found the "Manage Attachments" option, then Jeff quoted your post, which I had missed.

*Jeff* - Yes please. No hurry, but if you could get the sizes increased a bit it would be good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> If he does you'll only complain again that he's gone quiet!
> 
> Poor bugger got it in the neck for going to lunch - after he had been up all night wrestling with Nuke's Nightmare! :crying:


Nightmare is bit strong, only a couple of bit s didn't work I felt from the post from VS that they were going to move it to a new platform, I don't recall them ever saying they were going to trash the whole thing and just transfer the data to this site, and tidy up some loose ends which didn't work, that isn't what happened.


----------



## VS_Admin

nicholsong said:


> Jeff
> 
> You are doing a great job trying to field all these post/queries etc.
> 
> May I make some points:
> 
> I am sure many of them do not need immediate answers(mine do not do, but I post them before my Alzeimers stop the tought process) - I am quite happy to wait for answers.
> 
> The answers from you and the technical team might be more productive when a ittle more time has been applied to the problem.
> 
> You need more sleep which might help points above.
> 
> Take a deep breath - we posed the questions, but we can wait for the answers:smile2:
> 
> Geoff





camallison said:


> ""LIKE" :smile2:


Thanks guys,

I just did not want to throw you guys a new site then walk away, not my style. Phil should be tagging me out soon also so I can crash out, this coffee binge is not gonna last all day.:wink2:

Now that we have staff in the office they are working on the key issues I reported and we will have more updates later in the day or early next week.

Thanks all for the help and understanding, I am just happy we got this done for you guys.

Jeff


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jeff.
I would tab you thanks and like as and when they materialise.
Yes the 'tools' tab does feed us into my posts and threads. Thank you.

Now where is the "Back to the forum" link at the bottom of the page. To return to the forum now after posting we need to scroll back up to the top to view the list.

So I guess I need to check the 'tools' tab before moving into the forum for IM and my posts. This was always evident on the 'home' page before.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You couldn't make it up could you


----------



## dghr272

vs_Admin said:


> Can you get me a screen shot, device version, and software version so we can test. I have not even had a chance to test on mobile device yet but I can have someone check it out for errors.
> 
> Jeff


Well I can get a screenshot but upload is the issue :wink2:

Device version 8.1.1(12B435)
Model A1458, 4th Gen, MD512B/A

Terry


----------



## VS_Admin

My Garage is now Personal Aire per request.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/garage

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

dghr272 said:


> Well I can get a screenshot but upload is the issue :wink2:
> 
> Device version 8.1.1(12B435)
> Model A1458, 4th Gen, MD512B/A
> 
> Terry


Ha, yes I do need sleep. We will test it on iPad and I will update ya.

Jeff


----------



## wakk44

747 said:


> Well I think it has gone reasonably well and I am getting used to the new graphics etc.
> 
> The only mystery is how to use the drag and drop function for photos. I posted a couple earlier using the multiple 'browse' feature which seemed easy enough to work out but a bit long-winded.
> 
> Where do we drag photos from?
> Do we need to open another window or do we have to type in any url's?
> 
> Jim,it's a doddle.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Confused of Gateshead. :smile2:


Jim,it's a doddle.I go to advanced reply and restore down the page so it's half size on the screen,then I open the file containing the picture I want to atttach,in this case dropbox but it could be''my pictures''or whatever.The picture folder also needs to be restored down so you have in effect a split screen with one half the MHF reply and the other half the folder containing the picture.
It may be necessary to grab the borders of each sceen with the cursor to line them up,then all you do is drag the picture with your cursor onto the other screen and drop it into the bit just under the reply box that says''drag files here to attach''.Check it with preview to make sure it's attached the photo ok and away you go.

I first tried dragging and dropping a picture early this morning with one that had been resized to 100Kb,the one I have attached to this post as a test is an unedited one from dropbox which is nearly 3Mb and it's fine so we do have an automatic photo resizer with this new platform,


----------



## peejay

Zebedee said:


> Thanks Pete and Jeff.
> 
> Just found the "Manage Attachments" option, then Jeff quoted your post, which I had missed.
> 
> *Jeff* - Yes please. No hurry, but if you could get the sizes increased a bit it would be good.


I think it resizes them anyway, I posted some pretty big photos in >this thread< they took a while to download and it appears to have resized them.

Pete


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Pete,

Please can you tell me where to find the "Manage Attachments" option please.


----------



## peejay

Hi John,


Click on the 'reply' option bottom left just below this post, you should then see the 'Manage Attachments' option at the bottom of that screen.


If you click on it, it opens in a new window to browse and attach photos.


Once you have browsed and uploaded them, close that window and all your attachments/photos should appear in you original post for you to preview and submit, at least it does for me.


Hope that makes sense.


Pete


----------



## VS_Admin

HurricaneSmith said:


> Pete,
> 
> Please can you tell me where to find the "Manage Attachments" option please.


Quote or Reply > Advanced Options or Drag and Drop

Manage attachments is under the post reply:


----------



## wakk44

HurricaneSmith said:


> Pete,
> 
> Please can you tell me where to find the "Manage Attachments" option please.


Click the ''go advanced''reply box and scroll down.


----------



## spykal

vs_Admin said:


> My Garage is now Personal Aire per request.
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/garage
> 
> Jeff


Hi Jeff

I don't know who or why someone requested the Garage to be Changed to "Personal Aire" but that name is not good...... an Aire is not a vehicle it is a place to park a Motorhome overnight.

Mike


----------



## VS_Admin

spykal said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> I don't know who or why someone requested the Garage to be Changed to "Personal Aire" but that name is not good...... an Aire is not a vehicle it is a place to park a Motorhome overnight.
> 
> Mike


Gotcha - Well that point of that section is a place to park your vehicle or like storage/garage. So it is your personal section to keep your MotorHome.

Thoughts?

Jeff


----------



## wakk44

Be aware of this...............

_Allow vCard Download You may choose to allow other users to download a vCard containing your email address and username.

If you want to keep your email address private, do not allow vCard downloads. Allow vCard Download_

It's in tools>user CP>edit options.I think it's unchecked by default anyway but worth checking.


----------



## peejay

Jeff, just curious, why don't you have your own log in instead of posting under vs_Admin?


Keep up the good work by the way, you're doing just fine :thumbleft:


Pete


----------



## VS_Admin

peejay said:


> Jeff, just curious, why don't you have your own log in instead of posting under vs_Admin?
> 
> Keep up the good work by the way, you're doing just fine :thumbleft:
> 
> Pete


Thanks @peejay

I am going to set one up, just been going all night and am on this one.

Also "Likes" is now back.

I think Phil is gonna take over from here.

Thanks all, I will check in later after some sleep.

Jeff


----------



## VS_Admin

UPDATE:

Two new features:
- @mention (just type @ and then the users name without a space) 
- Likes now work

Jeff

Handing the reins to Phil, be nice to him.:wink2:


----------



## peejay

Cheers Jeff, sleep well, I've just used my first 'like' :lol:
Pete


----------



## HurricaneSmith

peejay said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Click on the 'reply' option bottom left just below this post, you should then see the 'Manage Attachments' option at the bottom of that screen.
> 
> If you click on it, it opens in a new window to browse and attach photos.
> 
> Once you have browsed and uploaded them, close that window and all your attachments/photos should appear in you original post for you to preview and submit, at least it does for me.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Pete


Hello Pete (and Jeff)

Thanks for your help regarding "Manage Attachments." Your answer made perfect sense and I found it.

It's amazing how quickly we all (well, most of us :grin2: ) adapt to a new system.

Thanks again ...............

P.S. Thanks Steve too. I saw your reply shortly after.


----------



## raynipper

@peejay


----------



## barryd

Blimey! I think I need a drink after reading that lot!

The campsite map by the way is here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

Its still in the old format I see. Does everyone else see it the same way?

I think we are in danger of bombarding Jeff and his team with too much feedback with little structure. Not wanting to tell you your job Jeff but if I were you I would back off a bit, take note of the key points that are raised and perhaps publish a locked post of what is going to be addressed and when so we have some structure. Its only day 1 for goodness sake. I think its gone well.

Yes there is work to be done but we have a working forum. We can post and carry on. The rest will come in the days ahead.

Lets try and be positive and give the lads over the pond and here a chance to steer the ship on course.


----------



## VS_Admin

peejay said:


> Jeff, just curious, why don't you have your own log in instead of posting under vs_Admin?
> 
> Keep up the good work by the way, you're doing just fine :thumbleft:
> 
> Pete


Will set up Jeff's account soon. The original software was a nightmare for us to set up more than one Admin account and had to wait til the site was converted to get us all our own accounts on here. Priority for us was also getting everything else fixed and then we can settle in with our own accounts. The VS_Admin account is the one that will most likely be your go to moving forward since it will be used by support. PM this account and it sends alerts to the support team here to send help!

-Philip


----------



## Jimblob44

I have been dipping in and out all day and even though I am a world class, and indeed a gold medal winner technophobe I have managed to get an avatar and post up a couple of pics in the gallery.

I think it has been a good first day of the newly revamped site, top marks to the techies.

Jim.


----------



## Techno100

It is good to finally see a little progress. My subscription expires in May but it has been a very testing year for myself and other users. It is unlikely that I will pay for further years but in any event I would like to know who I would be paying and what future role outdoorbits play in this? this will be important to me in this decision.


----------



## mistycat

Maybe a bit late,
but I would like to thank Jeff for his patience and putting up with us all day,
it will work and we will get use to it, I am sure of it,
so thanks from me
Misty


----------



## Spacerunner

Those upload files are ginormous! Brilliant!:laugh:


----------



## Kaytutt

A thanks from me for all the hard work by Jeff, Phill and the back room staff. I like the new forum layout and look forward to familiarising myself with it over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Roverdave

We are paid up subscribers but are being treated as ordinary viewers,ie cannot get into the subcribers lounge etc or the 'private' forums. Pls can you help, appreciate there are wrinkles when such a major overhaul is raking place.

Thanks 
Roverdave


----------



## LadyJ

Please can I have my National Rally Co-Ordinator back under my user name, and me avatar has vanished was on earlier but gone now? keeps coming and going lol


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## dghr272

VS_Admin said:


> Ha, yes I do need sleep. We will test it on iPad and I will update ya.
> 
> Jeff


Now sorted, I read the manual lol :nerd:

Thanks
Terry


----------



## dghr272

ThePrisoner said:


> how to post a pic or file advice for iPad would be nice.


 @ThePrisoner

For the iPad, scroll below to the Additional Options section, once your select the Manage Attachments button it will take you to the iPad Photo Library just select from there. Don't think drag and drop is an option on iPads but this works fine.

Terry


----------



## VS_Admin

I will be on over the weekend working on the fixes I can. The rest I will be making a list of for the techs. 

Thanks for the help and reports everyone!

-Philip


----------



## peedee

Its looking much better already and is easy to use once you get into it.
peedee


----------



## charlieivan

Can anyone please explain how to post a new topic, all I can find is how to reply to them. Also how to bookmark a topic and is it possible to access bookmarked topics from the old format.


----------



## caulkhead

To post a new thread go to the sub-forum that you want to post in, ie, Off Topic, France Touring or whatever and click on the Post New Thread button. To get to the list of different sub forums click on the FORUMS button at the top of the page. Cant answer the other questions.......

Caulkhead


----------



## charlieivan

Thanks Caulkhead. No doubt I will eventually get the hang of it all, or enough of it to get by with. I had lots of bookmarked threads that I found useful but now don't know how to get to them.


----------



## camallison

VS_Admin said:


> I will be on over the weekend working on the fixes I can. The rest I will be making a list of for the techs.
> 
> Thanks for the help and reports everyone!
> 
> -Philip


Thanks for giving up your weekend Philip - much appreciated.

Colin


----------



## rosalan

At the moment MHF no longer seems to link to my incoming emails and when I click onto my MHF button it still goes to the old pages which no longer work. Perhaps I am missing a link somewhere.

Alan


(Yes .... in my head!)


----------



## raynipper

rosalan said:


> At the moment MHF no longer seems to link to my incoming emails and when I click onto my MHF button it still goes to the old pages which no longer work. Perhaps I am missing a link somewhere.
> Alan(Yes .... in my head!)


Hi Alan.
Do you mean being sent an e-mail to your address when a topic you have posted on is added to?
I have not had any yet. Maybe in time.

Ray.


----------



## peejay

A quick question please.


Does anyone know how to get rid of the 'Quick Reply' option at the bottom ?


I've looked in User CP/profile etc but can't seem to find an option to disable it.


TIA


Pete


----------



## Spacerunner

Just a couple of pointsfor admin.
Any chance of a home button to return to top of page. It takes a lot of scrolling on a 7" tablet in landscape mode.
Second the edit and report buttons in the gallery section are very small and very close.
I'm almost going cross-eyed trying not to report my own photos. 

PS love the fact I can post photos in my album without getting bogged down with resizing or file size.


----------



## raynipper

Spacerunner said:


> Just a couple of pointsfor admin.
> Any chance of a home button to return to top of page. It takes a lot of scrolling on a 7" tablet in landscape mode.
> Second the edit and report buttons in the gallery section are very small and very close.I'm almost going cross-eyed trying not to report my own photos.
> PS love the fact I can post photos in my album without getting bogged down with resizing or file size.


There is a back to top tab on my page. Extreme bottom right.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

peejay said:


> A quick question please.
> 
> Does anyone know how to get rid of the 'Quick Reply' option at the bottom ?
> 
> I've looked in User CP/profile etc but can't seem to find an option to disable it.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Pete


+1 on that Pete. I'd like to disable 'Quick Reply' too.

In practise 'Quick Reply' seems pointless to me as it appears to be no faster to use than 'Reply' and has fewer "Bells & Whistles'.


----------



## cronkle

peejay said:


> A quick question please.
> 
> Does anyone know how to get rid of the 'Quick Reply' option at the bottom ?
> 
> I've looked in User CP/profile etc but can't seem to find an option to disable it.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Pete


Can't find one either Pete. In the FAQ section it talks about the function being enabled in a way that suggests that getting rid of it might be an admin function and would affect the whole forum. I'd be happy to lose it.(Quick reply box that is)


----------



## peejay

Thanks gents, perhaps admin might be able to looking into disabling it when things settle down.


No rush.


Pete


----------



## rosalan

Agreed... Quick reply not needed. I am finding it difficult to locate any responses to things I may have added. Perhaps there are none. I did have a go at finding the 'Like' or 'Thank you' button but without success; so far.
There is not much chance of me seeing any answers to this, as the thread is growing fast and searching for anything I have added is, so far proving difficult for me.
It is much better than it was though.

Alan


----------



## cronkle

rosalan said:


> Agreed... Quick reply not needed. I am finding it difficult to locate any responses to things I may have added. Perhaps there are none. I did have a go at finding the 'Like' or 'Thank you' button but without success; so far.
> There is not much chance of me seeing any answers to this, as the thread is growing fast and searching for anything I have added is, so far proving difficult for me.
> It is much better than it was though.
> 
> Alan


Hi Alan
There are a number of options for viewing what has come in and when. I am using a view 'Active Topics' rather than 'New Posts'. Its an odd one in that when I press it the first time it appears to split 'Active Topics' and 'Forums' so 'Active Topics' needs pressing again. (Blimey, I hope that makes sense). You then get to the view I use at the moment. It's the closest I can find to the view I used on the old version.

Does that help?


----------



## Spacerunner

raynipper said:


> There is a back to top tab on my page. Extreme bottom right.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks Ray. Got it. :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why when I get a notification, does clicking the link NOT take me anywhere near the post the link refers to?

Maybe two new threads should be started.

What parts of the new site do you like

What parts of the new site do you not like

Rather than random comments, perhaps admin might get more out of that, and the site might become more usable again.


I saw some reference yesterday of being able to change the look, but I can't find it today, but a bit more info on that might be useful.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Found one little ray of sunshine.


Under CP>Setting & Options>Edit options, got my pages back to how they should be at last :roll:

I just got a notification of another members post, on clicking the link it took me to one of mine, that is just not working properly, it just adds to the frustration.

i think Admin might start a new page listing the amendments it intends to make then we'll have a good idea of what's going on, make it admin only to post in it to stop it getting messed up.


----------



## gaspode

rosalan said:


> Agreed... Quick reply not needed. I am finding it difficult to locate any responses to things I may have added. Perhaps there are none. I did have a go at finding the 'Like' or 'Thank you' button but without success; so far.
> There is not much chance of me seeing any answers to this, as the thread is growing fast and searching for anything I have added is, so far proving difficult for me.
> It is much better than it was though.
> 
> Alan


Hi Alan
Firstly - there appears to be no "thank you" routine on the forum, not really a problem unless you're the sort that counts these things (which I know you're not). I always preferred a thank you post when I've helped someone. The "like" button isn't a button, it's a small word at the right hand side.Shame they haven't carried across the "like" count from the old version though.
To find your replies, the easiest way is to click on your name on any post and select "find more posts by rosalan" using the middle mouse button. This lists all your previous posts.
I didn't much like the format when I first looked at it but now I'm finding my way around I'm finding some very useful features - like the option of "new posts" or "active topics". Once you get your head around the difference it's quite useful.


----------



## 747

cronkle said:


> Hi Alan
> There are a number of options for viewing what has come in and when. I am using a view 'Active Topics' rather than 'New Posts'. Its an odd one in that when I press it the first time it appears to split 'Active Topics' and 'Forums' so 'Active Topics' needs pressing again. (Blimey, I hope that makes sense). You then get to the view I use at the moment. It's the closest I can find to the view I used on the old version.
> 
> Does that help?


I have reset the 'Active Posts' to my default page when logging on to the forum. I had 'Motorhome Discussion' as my default on the old forum. The 2 seem to be more or less the same but on the new setup I also have 'recent discussions' down the right hand side also.

I am more than happy with this setup.


----------



## mistycat

Hey Guys,
reading through the posts I haven't noticed if there is a legend (I think that's what its called) to describe the, ticks, stripes and emblems,
sorry if it has already been mentioned,
Misty


on the active topics page,,


cancel it, it means it has an attachment, DOH


----------



## cronkle

Has anyone worked out what the 'Multi-quote' button does? 

My apologies if this has been answered but there has been so much advice flying around today that I could easily have missed it


----------



## Telbell

I'm trying to access an old post of mine. When I click on I get

Telbell, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

Help please:


----------



## Bill_OR

Telbell - I had this yesterday and then realised that I wasn't signed in - worth checking!... but there again you wouldn't have been able to post the message if you weren't signed in!!
Bill


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Telbell said:


> I'm trying to access an old post of mine. When I click on I get
> 
> Telbell, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
> 
> Help please:


Telbell,

Is it possible that your post was in the Subs Lounge.

It's a glitch whereby many subscribed members cannot get in there yet, including me. It's on the site owners 'To Do' list.


----------



## peejay

Telbell said:


> I'm trying to access an old post of mine. When I click on I get
> 
> Telbell, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
> 
> Help please:


I think they need to update the permissions on some forums, I get a similar message when trying to access a post of mine in 'company reports', afaik a few other forums are the same.

Pete


----------



## EJB

cronkle said:


> Has anyone worked out what the 'Multi-quote' button does?
> 
> My apologies if this has been answered but there has been so much advice flying around today that I could easily have missed it


It allows you to 'quote' more than one post.


----------



## cronkle

EJB said:


> It allows you to 'quote' more than one post.


But how?


----------



## cronkle

EJB said:


> It allows you to 'quote' more than one post.





peejay said:


> I think they need to update the permissions on some forums, I get a similar message when trying to access a post of mine in 'company reports', afaik a few other forums are the same.
> 
> Pete


Ooh 'ang on I might have done it


----------



## peejay

*Disabling the side bar query....*

Ok, I have disabled my sidebar via User CP - Your Profile - Edit your Details and saved it.

The sidebar (on the right hand side) is still there on the main front pages of 'New Posts', 'Active Topics' and 'Todays Posts' but does disappear when entering forum posts from those options.

Is that how its supposed to work?

Pete


----------



## LadyJ

Jeff if you looking in here it seems I can not get to post anything in the Rally Staff room says I don't have any permissions neither can I get in the Staff Room

Also in the rally staff room we had a list sticked for altering the rally lists it seems to have vanished


Jacquie


----------



## cronkle

That is how it works for me. The side bar is also there at the moment as I type this. I guess that is how it is supposed to work.


----------



## peejay

cronkle said:


> That is how it works for me. The side bar is also there at the moment as I type this. I guess that is how it is supposed to work.


Thanks,

Shame it doesn't disable them on the main pages as well but I can live with it. :smile2:

Pete


----------



## StephandJohn

Since the upgrade I haven't received any noifications of new posts to threads I've contributed to. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Bill_OR

StephandJohn said:


> Since the upgrade I haven't received any noifications of new posts to threads I've contributed to. Is this happening to anyone else?


I think this is an 'opt-in' feature and you might have to enable it. Go to User CP and click on 'Edit Options' and look for Default Thread Subscription Mode'. I set this to 'instant email notification' and it seems to work fine.
Bill


----------



## ThePrisoner

dghr272 said:


> @ThePrisoner
> 
> For the iPad, scroll below to the Additional Options section, once your select the Manage Attachments button it will take you to the iPad Photo Library just select from there. Don't think drag and drop is an option on iPads but this works fine.
> 
> Terry


thanks for Terry, unfortunately it doesn't work for me.

when I click on manage attachments another window opens, I select my pic, click upload and then nothing. mmmmmm.....curious. :frown2:


----------



## barryd

peejay said:


> Ok, I have disabled my sidebar via User CP - Your Profile - Edit your Details and saved it.
> 
> The sidebar (on the right hand side) is still there on the main front pages of 'New Posts', 'Active Topics' and 'Todays Posts' but does disappear when entering forum posts from those options.
> 
> Is that how its supposed to work?
> 
> Pete


Yes. Have to say Jeff that the side bar for me is really annoying. Is there anyway you can get rid of it completely? Perhaps we can have a vote on it and just have it removed altogether?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've just re-read the first post in this thread, part way down it says:-

"As a forum member you can choose to use the new design (which is on by default) or you can go back to the old design."

Pray tell us how to do that.


----------



## philoaks

Phil/Jeff @VS_Admin Many thanks for all your efforts over the last few days. Like many I've struggled a bit with the new layout but am getting there slowly and I'm starting to think we've got a lot more pluses than minuses!!

This isn't urgent in the great scheme of things but when I go into "Your Profile" and then "Edit your details", right down the bottom, just above the "Save changes" button are 2 fields which have radio buttons for Yes or No. Mine are, by default, both set to Yes. Just wondered what I am saying yes to as there is no info in the field box alongside the buttons......... I'm sure thinking of possibilities will give us hours of endless fun


----------



## HurricaneSmith

+1 ....... I'd noticed that too. Just interested.


----------



## teemyob

"3) The homepage is bright, crisp and clean.

We wanted the first page users saw to look beautiful, so that when a new guest arrives and is debating whether to join MHF, they see a beautiful doorway, and they walk right in."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

teemyob said:


> "3) The homepage is bright, crisp and clean.
> 
> We wanted the first page users saw to look beautiful, so that when a new guest arrives and is debating whether to join MHF, they see a beautiful doorway, and they walk right in."


The forum software we use, vBulletin, by default is not designed to be friendly to the eyes or to look modern. NOOOO, you don't say   :wink2::wink2:


----------



## peejay

philoaks said:


> Phil/Jeff @*VS_Admin* Many thanks for all your efforts over the last few days. Like many I've struggled a bit with the new layout but am getting there slowly and I'm starting to think we've got a lot more pluses than minuses!!
> 
> This isn't urgent in the great scheme of things but when I go into "Your Profile" and then "Edit your details", right down the bottom, just above the "Save changes" button are 2 fields which have radio buttons for Yes or No. Mine are, by default, both set to Yes. Just wondered what I am saying yes to as there is no info in the field box alongside the buttons......... I'm sure thinking of possibilities will give us hours of endless fun





HurricaneSmith said:


> +1 ....... I'd noticed that too. Just interested.


Me too, go on, set them to 'no' and see what happens, you know you want to. :grin2:

Pete

ps, multi quotes working fine as well.


----------



## GMJ

Not wanting to read 28 pages of comment...


- I liked the front page where you could see the last 15 or so threads that had been posted on. It helped while away some spare time in between other stuff


- I also liked being able to click onto 'my discussions/my posts etc' and the like, as I could forget what I had posted over a period of time


Sorry if these have been covered before or if I have missed a trick and I can get the above.


Overall it does look mighty purdy now!


Graham:smile2:


----------



## philoaks

GMJ said:


> Not wanting to read 28 pages of comment...
> 
> - I liked the front page where you could see the last 15 or so threads that had been posted on. It helped while away some spare time in between other stuff
> 
> - I also liked being able to click onto 'my discussions/my posts etc' and the like, as I could forget what I had posted over a period of time
> 
> Sorry if these have been covered before or if I have missed a trick and I can get the above.
> 
> Overall it does look mighty purdy now!
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Once you get to the discussion page then the "New Posts" option will show you everything that has been newly posted or updated (a bit like the old 15 threads page). If you go into "Tools" on the topline there are options to "Find my Posts" and "Find my Threads" which should give you the original "My Posts" information.

Once you have read a thread it disappears from the "New Posts" listing but if you go back into "Tools" and select the "Quick Links" and then "Todays Posts" you will find all the read and unread posts there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Easy for you to say


----------



## spykal

+1 for what Phil just said plus there is a good list if you go to Tools > Quick Links > Today's Posts :wink2:

Edit: You got me this time Phil.....or I must be going blind ...sure that wasn't there in your post when I typed mine


----------



## GMJ

Where is the 'New Posts' option? Im in Motorhome Chitchat and cant see it....


...mind you, Mike's post above using the Tools option works well so I'll use that




The Tools option is also good for my threads as well....thanks all


Graham


----------



## philoaks

GMJ said:


> Where is the 'New Posts' option? Im in Motorhome Chitchat and cant see it....
> 
> ...mind you, Mike's post above using the Tools option works well so I'll use that
> 
> The Tools option is also good for my threads as well....thanks all
> 
> Graham


If you've found "Tools" then "New Posts" should be 2 options to the left of it. Hopefully!


----------



## GMJ

Oh yeh... I see it now 


Cheers


Graham


----------



## rosalan

One request.
Would it be possible to show a once and for all "Key" page, to indicate all of the new and old features? This could answer several questions in my mind like the little green dot, why you keep showing 'Permalink' (whatever that means)
I have also come across a problem when going back from the Reply to Thread page, to check things like the little green dot; on return to the Reply to Thread, the page is now deleted. I know I can scroll down but the little dot does not show there.
Alan


----------



## Techno100

techno100 said:


> It is good to finally see a little progress. My subscription expires in may but it has been a very testing year for myself and other users.It is unlikely that I will pay for further years but in any event I would like to know who I would be paying and what future role outdoorbits play in this? This will be important to me in this decision.


bump


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

peejay said:


> Me too, go on, set them to 'no' and see what happens, you know you want to. :grin2:
> 
> Pete
> 
> ps, multi quotes working fine as well.





Kev_n_Liz said:


> The forum software we use, vBulletin, by default is not designed to be friendly to the eyes or to look modern. NOOOO, you don't say   :wink2::wink2:





Techno100 said:


> bump


Chatterbox :wink2: :wink2:


----------



## wakk44

Techno100 said:


> It is good to finally see a little progress. My subscription expires in May but it has been a very testing year for myself and other users. It is unlikely that I will pay for further years but in any event I would like to know who I would be paying and what future role outdoorbits play in this? this will be important to me in this decision.


Andy,it's been a testing year for us all but there are still some decent folks on here who are always willing to help.You surely aren't balking about paying the subscription.I can't understand the preoccupation with outdoorbits,Nuke is not part of this any more,he has taken the money and run.VLS have been sold a pup but they have at last put their money where their mouth is and invested in this new platform- something that you were advocating for a long time.

There are a few expected teething problems with such a radical change but when they are sorted this will be a better place.

Your excellent projects and contributions are missed on here,as you can see it is a much improved,cleaner,sleek and powerful platform,ideal for inserting pictures,videos,links etc... which would suit your posting style.

Come on in,the waters lovely :grin2::grouphuuug:


----------



## Zebedee

Yes Andy

What Steve said. I have to wonder how anyone (_not just you_) who owns a motorhome can give £12.50 per year a second thought!

I don't think a week goes by (_ever_) without me learning something new (_and usualiy useful_) from the forum . . . . and sometimes even from you. :wink2:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OI! leave him alone, he is an MH god :roll: :roll:


----------



## coppo

Zebedee said:


> Yes Andy
> 
> What Steve said. I have to wonder how anyone (_not just you_) who owns a motorhome can give £12.50 per year a second thought!
> 
> I don't think a week goes by (_ever_) without me learning something new (_and usualiy useful_) from the forum . . . . and sometimes even from you. :wink2:
> 
> Dave


Dave, I don't think its the £12.50 cost that Andy is talking about, its the fact that you appear to pay outdoorbits when you renew/join, I think he is asking if they get a slice of this money.

I would also be annoyed if they got a slice of this.

Paul.


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> bump


It's my understanding that VS are busy setting up some form of new subscription facility, presumably with the intention of directing subs straight to them instead of ODB. I'll be surprised if any link with ODB remains after the subs are reinstated.

In the meantime, here's a new project for you:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291377911309?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## rosalan

Wherever the money goes, I for one do not care as long as we get the service we pay for. I am also of the opinion that during the last week, a group of people have busted a gut to get this site up, running and hopefully better. Already I feel that we have had more feedback from Admin than I can recall over the last couple of years. If they are happy with the financial arrangements they have made, why should I be worried.
This site is made up of like minded people, not just business men. I am now getting a better service than for a long time.... tick one happy member!

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

gaspode said:


> It's my understanding that VS are busy setting up some form of new subscription facility, presumably with the intention of directing subs straight to them instead of ODB. I'll be surprised if any link with ODB remains after the subs are reinstated.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a new project for you:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291377911309?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> :grin2::grin2::grin2:


I'm not a fan of the A class, but that one is about as ugly as they come, hope it's not one of ours, apologies.


----------



## LadyJ

Yep its one of ours Kev belongs to carol


----------



## Yaxley

I have been working my way through the 30 pages in this thread.
I have been away from the site for three days so am just trying to get to grips with it.
Still have some questions but will wait until things that have been asked are addressed.
I am sure we will all get used to it in time....we live in a changing world. 
Well done Admin for the speedy responses.
Ian


----------



## gaspode

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm not a fan of the A class, but that one is about as ugly as they come, hope it's not one of ours, apologies.


Check out the seller Kev.:wink2:

It's an obvious choice for Andy.:grin2:


----------



## GEMMY

gaspode said:


> Check out the seller Kev.:wink2:
> 
> It's an obvious choice for Andy.:grin2:


2006 .............42K..............someone taking the P, half the price might be closer

tony


----------



## Techno100

Firstly yes it is correct I would not pay another penny to ODB having sold us out with the forum in poor state and having gathered as much coin from subscription offers as he could before pulling the rug.
Secondly yes I saw Carol's van the first time it was listed but I got the better van and yes it is IMHO overpriced but that is subject to the eye of the beholder.
I'll see where the forum goes between now and May but I'm very happy elsewhere.
Thanks
It is looking better


----------



## VS_Admin

Heya guys,

Jeff here checking in, I hope the weekend with the new site was good and you guys are getting the hang of it.

I will be on in the am to address any questions, issues, and concerns. We should have some new updates and fixes for you guys on Monday when the staff is back in the office. I kept an eye on site over the weekend but haven't seen anything major.

Thanks for the kind words and support during this process.
Jeff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aha found the bugger:nerd::nerd:


----------



## raynipper

VS_Admin said:


> Heya guys,
> 
> Jeff here checking in, I hope the weekend with the new site was good and you guys are getting the hang of it.
> 
> I will be on in the am to address any questions, issues, and concerns. We should have some new updates and fixes for you guys on Monday when the staff is back in the office. I kept an eye on site over the weekend but haven't seen anything major.
> Thanks for the kind words and support during this process.
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff.
But Windows 10 should be a doddle after this.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

VS_Admin said:


> .............. I kept an eye on site over the weekend but haven't seen anything major. .........


It's good to know that you kept a look over the site during the weekend. Some of us thought you might!!!

A post was reported as a test (the poster asked us to.) Sadly, at the moment there seems no way of the poster, me, or anyone else knowing that it had been reported or would be acted upon.

Please could you confirm that this is on your team's radar for revising. The last thing we want is for nefarious clowns to take advantage. :smile2:


----------



## StephandJohn

I've ticked the 'instant email' box but am not getting emails when there are new postings on posts that I've contributed to. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## nicholsong

StephandJohn said:


> I've ticked the 'instant email' box but am not getting emails when there are new postings on posts that I've contributed to. Is this happening to anyone else?


After ticking it did you scroll to the bottom of the page and tick 'Save Changes'(or similar)?

I made that mistake first time.

Geoff


----------



## StephandJohn

Thanks. Maybe I didn't so I've ticked it now. Will see what happens.


----------



## barryd

Hello

Not sure which thread to post this in but is the Spell Checker now working and if so where is it?

Also, when you insert a link using the insert ink button you paste in the hyperlink but then there used to be an option to type in some text rather than the long URL appearing. I dont seem to have that. Does anyone else.

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee

No spell checker that I've come across Barry.

Inserting text - don't know. Watch this space and I'll see.

Yes you can, but it needs keener eyesight than before.

Just found this picture of a superb restoration project

I'll disable the text to illustrate. _(A curly bracket at the start should do it.)_

{URL="http://www.cheddaryeti.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/CoastalCamp.jpg"]http://www.cheddaryeti.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/CoastalCamp.jpg[/URL]

Replace the text in red with your text.

Give it a try.

Dave


----------



## mistycat

The spell checker works on my replys,
reply's spelt wrong and was red underlined
Misty


----------



## spykal

mistycat said:


> The spell checker works on my replys,
> reply's spelt wrong and was red underlined
> Misty


Hi misty

I am guessing that you are using Internet Explorer 11 as your web browser. IE 11 has a brilliant "built in" spelling checker and as you say it underlines in red and allows easy correction.

I would recommend IE11 for use on here (MHF) ...everything works with IE..Firefox does not show everything so does not work 100%... ..not sure about Chrome must check it.

I just tested the IE spelling checker on the oft seen rhyme below seems to have worked just fine :smile2: ( an oldie but still amuses me ):

Eye halve a spelling chequer
It came with my pea sea
It plainly marques four my revue
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.

Eye strike a quay and type a word
And weight four it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait a weigh.

As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the error rite
It's rare lea ever wrong.

Eye have run this poem threw it
I am shore your pleased two no
It's letter perfect awl the weigh
My chequer tolled me sew.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Hello
> 
> Not sure which thread to post this in but is the Spell Checker now working and if so where is it?
> 
> Also, when you insert a link using the insert ink button you paste in the hyperlink but then there used to be an option to type in some text rather than the long URL appearing. I dont seem to have that. Does anyone else.
> 
> Thanks


Type the text you want for a link, highlight it, then use the icon to post, Seemples innit boss.


----------



## barryd

Thanks

Will give it a go hanks website

Yes that works. I think it depends which editor mode you are in (Little A top right of message box)

I use Firefox and it also underlines in red the miss spelt words but I still don't know how to spell them!


----------



## Matchlock

BarryD, in Firefox hover the mouse over the misspelled word then right click and you can select the correct word.:wink2:

Barry


----------



## nicholsong

Matchlock said:


> BarryD, in Firefox hover the mouse over the misspelled word then right click and you can select the correct word.:wink2:
> 
> Barry


But the poor soul will not know which is the right one - sad really:crying::crying::crying:

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Type the text you want for a link, highlight it, then use the icon to post, Seemples innit boss.


Eh? Motorhome Fruitcakes

Oooh Yeah. Blimey Kev, your not as thick as everyone says huh? Thanks.

Ill try the spel chcker thing now.

Yep. That warks as wull cheers!


----------



## dghr272

gaspode said:


> It's my understanding that VS are busy setting up some form of new subscription facility, presumably with the intention of directing subs straight to them instead of ODB. I'll be surprised if any link with ODB remains after the subs are reinstated.


Just got reminder today, still directed to ODB???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ignore it, the sites free for the time being according to Admin


----------



## dghr272

"can members see this now?
if you can, permissions have been sorted and the Subscribers' lounge door is open.
Like
eurajohn, GEMMY, erneboy and 3 others like this.
MHFadmin is the identity used by the UK based admin staff."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

With permissions now sorted for Subs Lounge, as per last nights post above, now suspect only paid members can view etc. is this correct @VS_Admin

Terry


----------



## rosalan

I may have missed something but I have only just paid ODB. Now I hear this site is free. What's going on please?

Alan


----------



## Techno100

Robbery Alan :surprise:


----------



## barryd

rosalan said:


> I may have missed something but I have only just paid ODB. Now I hear this site is free. What's going on please?
> 
> Alan


----------



## dghr272

dghr272 said:


> Just got reminder today, still directed to ODB???


Followed email link to ODB site, it clearly states they are just processing the payments FOR VS.

See screenshot.

Terry


----------



## wakk44

So'' *for all website enquiries contact verticalscope'*',
They've got to be joking surely.VLS have proved very difficult to contact since taking over the forum apart from the recent change of platform when there has been a presence and some interaction with members.
When the changeover glitches are sorted out my guess is they will return to what they were previously,virtually uncontactable.And there lies the problem of having an absent and disinterested(in motorhomes) landlord,if there are any problems in the future when everything has settled down after the recent changes it may prove difficult to get hold of them.
In light of this I would not be willing to part with my hard earned £12.50 when the time comes especially as it seems to be a free forum at the moment.Perhaps VLS could put us in the picture as to what their intentions are about future subscriptions,it can't be right that some members have just renewed and ostensibly it is a free forum at the moment.If VLS think this situation is ok then it's another example of muddled thinking and a total **** up.


----------



## Techno100

To me the "Get Premium" next to user CP is a give away as to the future. Basic use will be free and the GP and subsequent payment will be ad free and access to everything.


----------



## Christine600

Techno100 said:


> To me the "Get Premium" next to user CP is a give away as to the future. Basic use will be free and the GP and subsequent payment will be ad free and access to everything.


So same as now then. Read and 5 posts for ordinary users. We who pay get to post and see premium content already.


----------



## barryd

Hi Admin Jeff

Can you have a look at the forum censor please?

Words like H e l l and F a g are used all the time here and are not offensive. Any others anyone can think of that we could do without the censorship for?


----------



## cabby

Thats true enough, in my younger days it was h*ll in the morning until I had had a f*g and a cup of tea.

cabby

edited after VS censored it. unbelievable the difference English has in different countries.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Can't think of any offensive words at the the moment but my next door neighbour Mr Ramsbottom is reconsidering whether to join these forums or not.

And my wife's maiden name of 'Adcock' could be misconstrued!


:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Matchlock

Just think yourself lucky you don't come from S****horpe:laugh:


----------



## Techno100

I just looked back at old threads and do you realise it is over SIXTEEN months since VS took over and the forum is still a mess. In fact probably worse. That is one **** of a long time


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> I just looked back at old threads and do you realise it is over SIXTEEN months since VS took over and the forum is still a mess. In fact probably worse. That is one **** of a long time


Cant even say H E L L wtf

Fixed the quotes that they broke though but messaging is rubbish. It isn't recording all sent messages for one thing?


----------



## Techno100

nukeadmin said:


> You may have noticed the server issues we had over the last couple of days
> 
> This was due to a server move to a new server.
> 
> I have effective today transferred ownership of Motorhomefacts to a new owner.
> 
> The new owners are specialists in Forum / Community ownership and management and are called VerticalScope
> 
> Why Change ownership ?
> For most of you and the volunteers who effectively run MHF already know I do not have enough time to take part in the day to day operations, I manage the back end server technical issues but even this can really eat into my time with recent problems really hitting home that I am finally out of my depth. I've been running MHF for over 10 years now and its high time I handed over to someone more technical capable and able to handle a site the size of MHF allowing me time to concentrate on my other growing motorhome accessory business of Outdoorbits.
> 
> A huge thanks goes out to the helpers / ex mods and rally staff here on MHF, as without their help I would have drowned in workload many moons ago.
> 
> My time has been less and less over the last couple years due to family commitments and the growth of Outdoorbits.com and I feel Verticalscope will have the resources to be able to progress with MHF to the next level.
> 
> How does this affect you?
> The best part is it shouldn't affect you at all. All the helpers stay just as they are and our devoted members continue to enjoy the site as always. Other than a new admin behind the scenes (who will be more available than I)
> 
> MHF continues as it always has. I will still drop in every now and then, as I do now, in fact I will probably have more time to be an actual active member of the site once the admin workload and server administration is relieved from me.
> 
> With more time I also intend to start attending rallies like I once did and enjoy more face to face time with friends I have met on MHF.
> 
> I have made many friends over the last 10 years and MHF will always hold a special place for me as it was my diary of travels across Europe back in 2004+.
> 
> Here is looking to the future.
> 
> Sincerely,
> David Burley


Preview post still not fixed either


----------



## raynipper

Just gonna try the American way fanny pack and the English way bum bag.

Ray.

well they worked.!


----------



## cronkle

raynipper said:


> Just gonna try the American way fanny pack and the English way bum bag.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> well they worked.!


Well I'll be bu**ered!


----------



## GEMMY

cronkle said:


> Well I'll be bu**ered!


Sorry.

I'm not available 0

tony


----------



## nicholsong

cronkle said:


> Well I'll be bu**ered!


Not available from this 'server'

Maybe you can get rogered?

Edit : that service is available.


----------



## cronkle

nicholsong said:


> Not available from this 'server'
> 
> Maybe you can get rogered?
> 
> Edit : that service is available.


Roger? Wasn't he Pugwash's cabin boy?


----------



## nicholsong

cronkle said:


> Roger? Wasn't he Pugwash's cabin boy?


My knowledge is lacking.

My Captain's Cabin has only ever received Lady Crew:wink2::smile2:

Maybe Tugboat can give an alternative view.


----------



## kenny

why do i have to log in to answer forums when i have log in on the welcome page ,it then tells me i have to register has i am not a member? kenny ps my member ship runs out july


----------



## GEMMY

kenny said:


> why do i have to log in to answer forums when i have log in on the welcome page ,it then tells me i have to register has i am not a member? kenny ps my member ship runs out july


Why does your membership running out matter

tony


----------



## aldra

I am gate crashing

But I can't understand this site

I am slowly fading away

I hardlly ever post now

And I am so sad
Will I lose you all???

Sandra( Aldra )


----------



## Techno100

Sorry Sandra but there are more user friendly forums

Another issue for the fix it team!! the edit function no longer gives 60 minutes to correct your post. A simple fix surely without waiting days weeks?


----------



## aldra

I don't want more user friendly sites
I just want you lot:love8

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> Sorry Sandra but there are more user friendly forums
> 
> Another issue for the fix it team!! the edit function no longer gives 60 minutes to correct your post. A simple fix surely without waiting days weeks?


Seems to be set at 10 mins? is this a children's forum?


----------



## GEMMY

Techno100 said:


> Seems to be set at 10 mins? is this a children's forum?


It's treated like one at times :smile2:

tony


----------



## dghr272

Test


----------



## aldra

Watch my lips

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

dghr272 said:


> Test


To you too









Doesn't work!!! should be able to click to view original size :frown2: 
BUT you can swear in French!! il est de la merde !!
cheap software


----------



## GEMMY

I see its morphed into a m/bike forum


tony


----------



## ChrisandJohn

aldra said:


> I don't want more user friendly sites
> I just want you lot:love8
> 
> Aldra


Are you still having problems staying logged in?

Chris


----------



## Techno100

Seems VSAdmin take no interest in this thread of theirs, a number of issues raised and ignored:frown2:


----------



## Matchlock

Techno100 said:


> Seems VSAdmin take no interest in this thread of theirs, a number of issues raised and ignored:frown2:


Ahhh Techno, I would suggest that you stick with Fun, as we at the moment don't have a means to give you thanks for your contributions, we who are less needy don't need to be thanked for our input but give our experience freely for all who need it.

Barry
Ps, your ongoing thread has been quite educational.


----------



## Techno100

Matchlock said:


> Ahhh Techno, I would suggest that you stick with Fun, as we at the moment don't have a means to give you thanks for your contributions, we who are less needy don't need to be thanked for our input but give our experience freely for all who need it.
> 
> Barry
> Ps, your ongoing thread has been quite educational.


A bit behind the times Baz Fun doesn't use thanks but it works :wink2:


----------



## aldra

????????

Fun is probabally Ok

But

Does it have this lot?.

I doubt it

They have carried me through nightmares

Kept me sane

It's where I'd stay

Aldra


----------



## emjaiuk

GEMMY said:


> It's treated like one at times :smile2:
> 
> tony


By some of the posters!

If I was VSadmin I wouldn't be inclined to do anything to improve this forum. Look at what happened to Cabby's recent thread where he appeared to be trying to to let VS have a list of words in common use in UK English. You yourself have been outstanding in your mature, thoughtful and helpful posts regarding the changes to the forum. I'm sure the admin staff will be encouraged to go out of their way to respond to your constructive comments. I myself, like many others don't have a problem with using the site so it begs the question what are those who do have problems doing that's different. Yes it is slightly different to the original, So?

Malcolm

Malcolm


----------



## Matchlock

Techno100 said:


> A bit behind the times Baz Fun doesn't use thanks but it works :wink2:


And I find that this works for me, I quite like the forum now, easy to use!

Barry


----------



## GEMMY

emjaiuk said:


> By some of the posters!
> 
> If I was VSadmin I wouldn't be inclined to do anything to improve this forum. Look at what happened to Cabby's recent thread where he appeared to be trying to to let VS have a list of words in common use in UK English. You yourself have been outstanding in your mature, thoughtful and helpful posts regarding the changes to the forum. I'm sure the admin staff will be encouraged to go out of their way to respond to your constructive comments. I myself, like many others don't have a problem with using the site so it begs the question what are those who do have problems doing that's different. Yes it is slightly different to the original, So?
> 
> Malcolm
> 
> Malcolm


Thank you for your 'thoughtful' post, I do hope Vs have noticed also and taken it to heart, however , it seems not, silence is golden 

tony


----------



## cabby

Well, maybe I am ingrained on how to use mhf old ways after 10 years, however I shall take the time to tame the brute, as I am also doing with this Apple Mini Mac which drives me mad sometimes as I forget I am not on a PC, I am using both.
Who thought up the idea of using shift and the no.2 key for @ rather than having a @ key on its own.

Now where did I put that commodore 64.

cabby


----------



## aldra

I also wonder if the ease of use is related to the method

I use the I pad, not sure how to initiate a new thread

Still need to log on every time with user name and password

It doesn't seem to remember me

Maybe it's something to do with the iPad itself

Can't follow sent PMs, so not sure they have gone or been received 
List of sent posts relates to those on the old system and does not include the recent ones

Mostly just annoying bits and pieces but spoil the enjoyment of a forum
Aldra


----------



## bognormike

aldra said:


> I also wonder if the ease of use is related to the method
> 
> I use the I pad, not sure how to initiate a new thread
> 
> Still need to log on every time with user name and password
> 
> It doesn't seem to remember me
> 
> Maybe it's something to do with the iPad itself
> 
> Can't follow sent PMs, so not sure they have gone or been received
> List of sent posts relates to those on the old system and does not include the recent ones
> 
> Mostly just annoying bits and pieces but spoil the enjoyment of a forum
> Aldra


my I-pad remembers me , fill in name & password & tick the "remember me" box.
PM's you have to set to save sent messages - go to Tools > user CP > edit options, then tick save copy of sent messages....


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Having to circumnavigate something new keeps the little grey cells more active and this is possibly why the new site is as it is.

Perhaps foreign administrators are trying to improve our intelligence up to their standards - what a cunning plan!

As the Pythons said many years ago - Adopt, Adapt and Improve -


----------



## Blizzard

I've just returned to the fold after an extended break and I'm enjoying the new layout, however I'm barred from posting in the Subscribers Lounge, which I'm sure I had access to previously ?

Ken.


----------



## dghr272

Blizzard said:


> I've just returned to the fold after an extended break and I'm enjoying the new layout, however I'm barred from posting in the Subscribers Lounge, which I'm sure I had access to previously ?
> 
> Ken.


Ken
Are you still a paid up member ?

Terry


----------



## dghr272

aldra said:


> I also wonder if the ease of use is related to the method
> 
> I use the I pad, not sure how to initiate a new thread
> 
> Still need to log on every time with user name and password
> 
> It doesn't seem to remember me
> 
> Maybe it's something to do with the iPad itself
> 
> Can't follow sent PMs, so not sure they have gone or been received
> List of sent posts relates to those on the old system and does not include the recent ones
> 
> Mostly just annoying bits and pieces but spoil the enjoyment of a forum
> Aldra


Aldra, see two pics below regarding new thread initiation. Keith's procedure for "remember me" works on my ipad.

Terry


----------



## Blizzard

dghr272 said:


> Ken
> Are you still a paid up member ?
> 
> Terry


Yes Terry, I re subscribed yesterday.


----------



## dghr272

Blizzard said:


> Yes Terry, I re subscribed yesterday.


If it had lapsed, that may be the the reason for no access, as the re-registration may have a VS delay in communicating your system status.

If it hadn't lapsed, don't really know what the problem is, members now can use the thread after an initial delay when the site migrated.

Communication and positive action appears to be a VS weakness.

Terry


----------



## spykal

Blizzard said:


> I've just returned to the fold after an extended break and I'm enjoying the new layout, however I'm barred from posting in the Subscribers Lounge, which I'm sure I had access to previously ?
> 
> Ken.


Hi

Do you mean you can get into the subscribers lounge but not post in there or do you mean you cannot get in at all.

If the latter then try this direct link just to check that you are trying to access the right place:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78-subscribers-lounge/


----------



## Blizzard

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you mean you can get into the subscribers lounge but not post in there or do you mean you cannot get in at all.
> 
> If the latter then try this direct link just to check that you are trying to access the right place:
> 
> Mike,
> 
> I can get as far as the first page, which shows "no posts in this forum" and also shows me how many people are using the forum.
> 
> Further down, the rules box shows that I can't post, reply, edit, attach etc.
> 
> It may be as Terry has suggested and something to do with a lapse in my subs ?
> 
> Ken.
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78-subscribers-lounge/[/
> Post New Thread
> Threads in Forum : Subscribers Lounge	Forum Tools
> Rating Thread / Thread Starter	Last Post	Replies	Views
> There are no posts in this forum.
> Post New Thread
> 
> Display Options	Currently Active Users
> Showing threads 0 to 0 of 0	4 (4 members & 0 guests)
> Sorted By
> 
> Sort Order
> 
> From The
> 
> Blizzard, Agilityman, Jamsieboy, valphil
> 
> New posts	New posts	More than 15 replies or 150 views	Hot thread with new posts
> No new posts	No new posts	No new posts	Hot thread with no new posts
> Closed Thread	Thread is closed	Thread Contains a Message Written By You	You have posted in this thread
> 
> Forum Jump
> 
> Posting Rules
> You may not post new threads
> You may not post replies
> You may not post attachments
> You may not edit your posts
> BB code is On
> Smilies are On
> code is On
> HTML code is Off
> Forum Rules


----------



## aldra

I am really frustrated

I want a new thread

Our Grandaughter is back from uni today

Our grandson drove her down to us

It's special that they want to engage with old fogies

Although we are are special

Why can't I start a new thread ?????

Aldra


----------



## bognormike

aldra said:


> I am really frustrated
> 
> I want a new thread
> 
> Our Grandaughter is back from uni today
> 
> Our grandson drove her down to us
> 
> It's special that they want to engage with old fogies
> 
> Although we are are special
> 
> Why can't I start a new thread ?????
> 
> Aldra


ok, from the blue bar at the top, select Forums, then you'll have list of the forums. Then go into the forum you want to start the thread in. Then press the black "post new thread" button, and you're away.


----------



## spykal

Blizzard said:


> Mike, I can get as far as the first page, which shows "no posts in this forum" and also shows me how many people are using the forum.
> 
> Further down, the rules box shows that I can't post, reply, edit, attach etc.
> 
> It may be as Terry has suggested and something to do with a lapse in my subs ?
> 
> Ken.


That is a bit strange because if you were not "subscribed" I don't think you would be able to get into the subscribers forum ( I might be wrong though ) ... in the "old" days it sometimes took a while for a subscription to be registered correctly... :wink2:


----------



## aldra

The whole thing is a bit strange if you ask me

If I try to log on as shown on here and tick remember me

I get user name is not recognised so I have to register user name and password

The same user name:frown2:

Aldra


----------



## spykal

Aldra

Sorry cannot help I am iPad illiterate but it must be your iPad's fault ...the settings, or the safari browser might need attention .. Others on here use iPads with no log in problems ...Bognormike earlier posted how to start a new thread have you followed his suggestions yet ...if it works start a thread asking for help from other iPad users.

I really do wish I could help. 

Can you ask one of your family youngsters to help you get it sorted out.


----------



## GEMMY

I can understand the use of pads when mobile or on holiday but not when stationary at home  The limitations are huge


tony


----------



## aldra

It's what I have Tony

Albert has the Apple Mac pro

For what I do the I pad works ok

Just struggling with this new format

Or maybe it's me

Aldra


----------



## dghr272

GEMMY said:


> I can understand the use of pads when mobile or on holiday but not when stationary at home  The limitations are huge
> 
> tony


Well I have both options, laptop and iPad, at home and 90% of my online activity here and other places is via ipad, so really don't understand the limitations you mention ?

Terry


----------



## spykal

GEMMY said:


> I can understand the use of pads when mobile or on holiday but not when stationary at home  The limitations are huge
> tony


I agree that posting is easier with a proper keyboard but I do use a tablet for reading and keeping up....

Aldra's tablet seems to not see all posts... :crying::crying:


----------



## Blizzard

spykal said:


> That is a bit strange because if you were not "subscribed" I don't think you would be able to get into the subscribers forum ( I might be wrong though ) ... in the "old" days it sometimes took a while for a subscription to be registered correctly... :wink2:


Thanks Mike,

I'll give it a week or so and retry.


----------



## greygit

We have tabs and pads for travel use but as Gemmy said we wouldn't dream of using them at home, they are not in the same league as a computer, IMO.


----------



## Blizzard

spykal said:


> That is a bit strange because if you were not "subscribed" I don't think you would be able to get into the subscribers forum ( I might be wrong though ) ... in the "old" days it sometimes took a while for a subscription to be registered correctly... :wink2:





Blizzard said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> I'll give it a week or so and retry.


The 'new days' have a similar delay, I now have access :wink2:


----------



## javea

aldra said:


> I am really frustrated
> 
> I want a new thread
> 
> Our Grandaughter is back from uni today
> 
> Our grandson drove her down to us
> 
> It's special that they want to engage with old fogies
> 
> Although we are are special
> 
> Why can't I start a new thread ?????
> 
> Aldra


Hi Sandra,

I always use an iPad to access the forum. If you click on Forums you will se a menu which includes Motorhome Community, General Community, Mechanical and Technical etc, etc. click on whichever of these interest you and you will see a black New Thread button, click that and away you go.

Finished today - you will know what I mean:wink2:

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

In the smartphone thread I asked Kay if there were any site updates in the pipeline, she said "Are they working on anything new? Not that I am aware of so there shouldn't be any major changes in the future except for fixing up the smartphone view bugs."

Of course she may not be privvy to that info, but for those who have a few niggles/issues with the site it looks like it's stuff you, deal with it, not what I was hoping to hear, but we warned about VSs attitude to forum members very soon after were sold down the river by the bloke we though had our interests at heart, yeah right, right up until they offered him a big cheque then he thought stuff em.

He's active on other forums now acting like he's teflon coated, well no he isn't, not in my book anyway, think Karma.


----------



## peribro

As I've previously said, I like the "new" MHF and think it's a great improvement on where MHF had latterly got to. People seem to forget that there were numerous issues with the previous site and that it had got too cumbersome for Nuke to manage. There were endless moans and then a number of issues with site crashes and malware from recollection. I think Nuke did absolutely the right thing by selling the site to a larger organisation better able to manage it. I don't blame him for joining other forums - he probably wants to get away from all the moans on this one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

peribro said:


> As I've previously said, I like the "new" MHF and think it's a great improvement on where MHF had latterly got to. People seem to forget that there were numerous issues with the previous site and that it had got too cumbersome for Nuke to manage. There were endless moans and then a number of issues with site crashes and malware from recollection. I think Nuke did absolutely the right thing by selling the site to a larger organisation better able to manage it. I don't blame him for joining other forums - he probably wants to get away from all the moans on this one.


I agree Peter mostly, the site has definitely improved, but it still has some issues, some I've not spotted so it's not just me.

Nuke should have done a bit of research on who he was selling to I think, maybe he did and still went for it, I don't know, not saying he shouldn't have sold it, that was a good move, but how would you feel if your neighbour was all smiles then sold his house to a drug dealer etc, while smiling over the fence.

As for getting away from the moans, sorry but they were self inflicted, first by trying to add to much functionality half of which was ill advised, then for failing to sort out his own cock ups.

The above is not intended to inflame things, just a point of view, like it or hate it, we're all entitled to have a view on how it was all managed, as we are all still paying for it.


----------



## peribro

I agree Kev that we are all entitled to our views on this and that there are some deficiencies with the new site that need correcting. However in the absence of knowing what alternatives Nuke had, I think he should be given the benefit of the doubt. Whatever we might think of the new site owners, it must surely be preferable to the site having been allowed to collapse or worse - sold to Fun!

In any event I think that these posts are better made in threads within the Subs Lounge - I thought that that was suggested and generally accepted recently in either this thread or another one?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

peribro said:


> I agree Kev that we are all entitled to our views on this and that there are some deficiencies with the new site that need correcting. However in the absence of knowing what alternatives Nuke had, I think he should be given the benefit of the doubt. Whatever we might think of the new site owners, it must surely be preferable to the site having been allowed to collapse or worse - sold to Fun!
> 
> In any event I think that these posts are better made in threads within the Subs Lounge - I thought that that was suggested and generally accepted recently in either this thread or another one?


I don't see any reason to put it in the subs lounge Peter, it's just idle chat, nothing controversial, and very late in the day too, speaking of which recent events would not have lasted very long on fun or anywhere else, members would have been kicked of promptly, or at least told to behave.

Anyway, I'm very bored of discussing VS on any level now, it seems they're going to do nothing, so pointless, I was just posting the reply in the correct thread hopefully, no more to be gained.


----------



## aldra

Well that went out with a fizz


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well you kick off if you feel like it > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Getting there, Thanks is back, and no bloody silly heart icon


----------



## gpg1963

*website access*



VS_Admin said:


> We are now live!
> 
> Take a look around and ask any questions or feedback here.
> 
> Jeff


Hi
I have been trying to get my membership number for sometime now but so far without success. I have sent emails using various email addresses but no reply. What is the right email address of the administrator or someone handling the subscriptions? Is there a phone number?
I am a paid subscriber and live in the UK.
thanks


----------



## cabby

If you log into the old site, on the right hand side you will find your details including your membership, which begins with MHF.

cabby


----------



## gpg1963

I did try that but no membership number on it which is very strange. I log on to my account and states my subscription runs out in May 2016, it is really strange!!!!. Not only that sometimes I get messages telling me to subscribe when I am a subscriber already, my username gpg1963
Thanks


----------



## MHFAdmin

gpg1963 said:


> I did try that but no membership number on it which is very strange. I log on to my account and states my subscription runs out in May 2016, it is really strange!!!!. Not only that sometimes I get messages telling me to subscribe when I am a subscriber already, my username gpg1963
> Thanks


Hi gpg1963

I've just spent quite some time trying to ascertain the (now defunct) membership number that you are requesting. I've now found it contained in a visitor message that you sent to VS_Admin on 16/12/2015. (Visitor messages are public - not private - as opposed to PMs which are visible only to the recipient).



> Hello
> My username: gpg1963, subsc. number: MHFO2YVJ528525
> I would need an up to date membership card for insurance renewal purposes, could you please send/email me that asap


So why are you asking for a membership number that you clearly already know?

Second point is that these membership numbers are now obsolete. They were generated several years ago by David Burley (previous MHF owner) in response to a request from several members who wanted a membership card for various reasons. They were generated by using the letters MHF followed by several random characters and ending with your subscription number - which in your case was 28525. Since VS took over they have allocated completely different member reference numbers - yours is 117083 - although that means nothing at all except to the forum database. Your subscription is paid up until 12/05/2016, is that correct? Please post here if it is incorrect and I'll ask VS to investigate. If you need a membership number to enter onto an insurance renewal/quote it is probably best to use the obsolete number, in your case MHFO2YVJ528525 but I suspect that the insurance company won't dispute whatever number you use, they have no way of checking it. Membership cards are no longer issued by MHF or Verticalscope.

The forum is now managed by Verticalscope from Toronto, I'm sure they have several telephone numbers but I don't posess one so can't tell you what they are.

If you want to contact anyone at VS then the best way is to send them a PM - NOT a "visitor message" as these are both public and rarely read in my experience. The best person to contact is Jeff, his profile is here:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/members/179362-vs-jeff.html

Subscriptions are handled by the VS financial people in Toronto.

You can get messages at the top of the page when you logon asking you to subscribe, this is a "one - off" message and if you click on the red cross in the top right hand corner it should not appear again, although occasionally it will show if you access the site from a search engine or a "bookmark" you saved in the distant past.

I trust this answers your queries?


----------



## gpg1963

*membership*



MHFAdmin said:


> Hi gpg1963
> 
> I've just spent quite some time trying to ascertain the (now defunct) membership number that you are requesting. I've now found it contained in a visitor message that you sent to VS_Admin on 16/12/2015. (Visitor messages are public - not private - as opposed to PMs which are visible only to the recipient).
> 
> So why are you asking for a membership number that you clearly already know?
> 
> Second point is that these membership numbers are now obsolete. They were generated several years ago by David Burley (previous MHF owner) in response to a request from several members who wanted a membership card for various reasons. They were generated by using the letters MHF followed by several random characters and ending with your subscription number - which in your case was 28525. Since VS took over they have allocated completely different member reference numbers - yours is 117083 - although that means nothing at all except to the forum database. Your subscription is paid up until 12/05/2016, is that correct? Please post here if it is incorrect and I'll ask VS to investigate. If you need a membership number to enter onto an insurance renewal/quote it is probably best to use the obsolete number, in your case MHFO2YVJ528525 but I suspect that the insurance company won't dispute whatever number you use, they have no way of checking it. Membership cards are no longer issued by MHF or Verticalscope.
> 
> The forum is now managed by Verticalscope from Toronto, I'm sure they have several telephone numbers but I don't posess one so can't tell you what they are.
> 
> If you want to contact anyone at VS then the best way is to send them a PM - NOT a "visitor message" as these are both public and rarely read in my experience. The best person to contact is Jeff, his profile is here:
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/members/179362-vs-jeff.html
> 
> Subscriptions are handled by the VS financial people in Toronto.
> 
> You can get messages at the top of the page when you logon asking you to subscribe, this is a "one - off" message and if you click on the red cross in the top right hand corner it should not appear again, although occasionally it will show if you access the site from a search engine or a "bookmark" you saved in the distant past.
> 
> I trust this answers your queries?


Hi
Really appreciate your response, finally I got the answer, thanks for that.
Regards


----------



## kenny

Hi i have asked before and been told how to start a new post,BUT i must be missing sum thing or getting daft in my old age,on my screen when logged in ,no were dose a sign come up new posts ,what am i doing wrong kenny


----------



## tubbytuba

Go into the forum you want to post on, then click 'post new thread'.

Steve.


----------



## dghr272

kenny said:


> Hi i have asked before and been told how to start a new post,BUT i must be missing sum thing or getting daft in my old age,on my screen when logged in ,no were dose a sign come up new posts ,what am i doing wrong kenny


See pic.

Terry


----------



## kenny

thank you i thought this was for the problems on the site thanks to both of you and the others who told me ,getting dafter with old age kenny


----------

